# MAY/JUN 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX ~ Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone on the 2WW 









chunkymonkeyuk 1 May ICSI 
merrilees 2 May IVF
RazzyB 2 May IVF 
nadinec 2 May IVF 
annmarie07 3 May IVF 
JacksJ 3 May FET 
brandi 3 May IVF
steffan 4 May IVF
h19670 4 May ICSI 
bonzi_2002 5 May FET 
george paws 6 May IUI 
wrenster 7 May ICSI 
kateag 7 May ICSI 
Spangle122 7 May FET 
angels12 8 May IVF
jayb 8 May ICSI 
bellaspice 8 May ICSI 
munchkinmogil 9 May IVF
SKC 9 May ICSI 
Hope4best 10 May IVF 
Midgey 10 May IVF 
allybee17 10 May IVF 
GC 10 May IVF 
not givin in never 11 May
Fidget 11 May IVF 
curlywurly 11 May ICSI 
pobby 11 May IVF 
badtastebear 11 May 
janetsteps 12 May ICSI 
mummywannabe 13 May IVF 
EBW1969 14 May ICSI 
Alisha 14 May FET 
JEN1 15 May IVF 
Gizzle 15 May ICSI 
Jenny A 16 May IVF 
sallyanne1 17 May ICSI 
larkles 17 May IVF 
[email protected] 18 May ICSI 
Fingerscrossed! 18 May IVF
smiler 19 May IVF 
blondieh 21 May ICSI 
lucyjane 21 May IVF
babycrazy 21 May IVF
m5chy 22 May
*Scooby* 22 May ICSI 
Lmw 23 May IVF 
Didsy 23 May ICSI 
bruftons 23 May IVF 
kiki2u 24 May ICSI 
Maybemummy 24 May IVF 
bramblebaby7 24 May ICSI 
pjmonster 24 May IVF 
BABOUCHKA 25 May IUI 
natalie83 25 May IVF 
BecciMac 26 May ICSI 
becca 26 May IVF 
christina07 26 May ICSI 
kara76 27 May IVF
eimer 28 May IUI 
steeno 28 May ICSI
helen316 29 May FET 
lotties mom 29 May ICSI 
Hoopy 30 May IVF 
Carrie Grant 30 May IVF 
keeks 30 May IVF 
Miss TC 31 May IVF 
MRShope2007 31 May FET 
amanda1 31 May ICSI 
Burnie 31 May IVF 

Love, luck and babydust,



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Lizzie

Thanks for our great new home.

Oh no someone has blown me a bubble and moved me off my lucky 7 ending

Siobhan x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

I know someone has been fiddling with mine too!
I tried to blow you some but got blocked after only 1 ( must be something to do with the bubble fight the other day!)

K x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi every1 hope you dont mind if i join you on the 2ww, im on day 3 after having 2 embies trnsfered (3 day embies) hope your all doing ok and wish you all the best of luck, its so hard to keep positive this is the hardest thing ive ever been through   sending positive vibes out to ll


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Well its a   from me today     Cant belive how i let myself get sucked into thinking it was gonna work   Oh well it wasnt ment to be. I just hope i can ES again otherwise its game over for us   
Good luck Karen for tomorrow hun   I hope you get your BFP      

Good luck to everyone else who will be testing i hope you get your dreams  
Guess i have to say good bye now as i no longer belong here  
Luv to everyone
sally x x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Sally - I'm devastated for you hun   , I thought it would've worked for one of us. Dh wants me to test today but I'm not gonna (even tho the bleed is there) as he is still believing it has worked.
I hope your dreams will come true  

Karen


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

christina07 - welcome to the madhouse hun xx best of luck  

Karen x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sallyanne honey I am sooooo sooooo sorry honey


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sally ~ i'm so sad for you too, i wish it had worked out for you  I hope that you can go ahead with the egg share hun.......much love and many hugs xx

Karen ~ when are you going to test hun?  

Christina ~ welcome to the thread....everyones great here especially if you need some positive vibes   Loads of luck to you 

Larkles ~ thinking of you today  

Siobhan ~ i've sent you one bubble but you can only do one at the time at the moment!! Think the bubble monster got carried away 

Have a good day everyone,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Lizzie,
dh wants me to test today but I think I'll wait till tomorrow. Still light bleeding but pains started now. Dh still believes and if I can let him think that for 1 extra day then all the better.

Karen x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw hun, thinking about you both and keeping everything crossed


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello girls 

can i join all of you? 

I'm due to test on the 26th of this month and I'm going crazy already...and I'm only on day 6
this is my second go of ivf, my first resulted in my ds who is nearly 4, after 18mths i did the fet but sadly the eggs didn't survive the thaw..so we have saved up and back on this rollercoaster again.

i have been watching this thread for over a week and was hopping i can be a member of your 2wwers !!!

good luck to you all 

beccaxxxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Am so sorry sally    what can I say? Its just Rubbish after all that we put ourselves through...take time to heal hun and fingers crossed that you can egg share again . big hug to you  
Loads of luck to larkles today and anyone else who is testing and congratulations to Smiler!!    I wont send the police round Jo   as I know us nurses are the worst offenders! but that is great news and v positive!! 
good luck to Karen tommorow chick and sorry if i missed anyone as obviously not on here much now...
love Pobby xxx


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

hi all
    am i able to join in as well.On my 2nd attempt at ivf( first ended in a MC 5wks) Test day is 23rd may. I am feeling very low at mo, spending alot of my time quietly sobbing to myself. Don't remember feeling like this before. The wait is driving me insane i don't know what to do with myself.
    Having all the usual symptoms but trying not to focus on them. 
  
  My sister in-law had her baby on Mon which is lovely for her but i am finding it very hard as the baby i lost would be due in two weeks and at the time it was really nice to think that the babies would be so close together......  


  My birthday tomorrow  as well...

                    Good luck to everyone that is waiting i wish  you all the best.
                                                                      xx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  Lmw


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Smiler* ~ Congratulations on your 

*Sally* ~ Am so sorry sweetie <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F11%255F62%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">
















to *Lmw* and *Becca*

Have had really bad cramps during the night am now worried silly


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome to the madness newbies!

Scooby hon I got these- last time they were so bad they woke me up.this time it was just before going to bed one night....remind me what day you are on hon.  Oh I have just seen, so you have 5d to go...yep about the same time I got mine so keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks EBW1969, our clinic test on Day 18 which driving me even more round the twist, its more like a 3WW      They did wake me up about 2am this morning and then I couldn't get back to sleep for worrying so moved into the spare bed so as not to wake DH.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I had af type pains and also pains like someone was burning me from the inside out.

Hang in there....day 18!!!!! blimey


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh that sounds painful    I hanging by a thread  

Thanks for your advice  

You got a date for your scan?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

29 May.

Look after you x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

[/color[ sally im so sad for you on your devastating news, i hope you find the strength to get through this soon, life can be so cruel sometimes x

im on day 3 of wait and having period type cramps in my back just wondering if any1 else has experienced this?
i was just thinking to myself how ignorant i was to people going through this before i started this treatment, whatever the outcome of my treatment im always going to remember how difficult it is for other people and be more understnding, i think ill donate my eggs again even if it does work.

 positive thoughts to everybody and the best of luck to you all


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sallyanne

I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time honey  , look after you and DH

Love

Jennie
  x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have to wait 16day and thats bad enough 18 is torture


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Sallyanne I am so sorry hun   

Smiler   on your   hun


----------



## Fingerscrossed! (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi All

I hope you don't mind me joining - albiet briefly.  I have my test tomorrow and I am trying soooo hard to think of everything but. I remain quietly confident, but I'm afraid my confidence is in short bursts and then I slowly wither!!  

My heart goes out to all those whose result ended in a BFN and all those who are counting every day, hour, minute until their test day.

I'm contemplating whether to have Acupuncture today - it might calm me and they do say it helps.  I've had 3 treatments before, incl on the day of ET.  Help?

    to all ....


Fingerscrossed...


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sallyanne - I'm so gutted for you hun, really felt that you would be Ok.  This is so unfair.  Have you had the blood test results yet?  Hoping your time comes very soon   

Thanks for sorting my bubbles ... Karen i tried to fix yours but could only blow you one,will fix for you before test tomorrow if someone else hasn't. Everything crossed for you hun         

I have another week to go and it's going slowly.

Hi to all new 2ww's and positive vibes and babydust                                                                                 

Siobhan x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Karen have sorted your bubbles hon x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Ta ladies  

K x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have got my review date booked for the 4th june which i sonly 2 weeks away so i hope that we get some answers and can go ahead again quickly

Luv sally x x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Sallyanne that's positive hun ... still time to make a beanie before the autumn       

Siobhan x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hugs sally thinking of you today x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey everyone 

Can I join you please? I am no stranger to this thread, as Lizzy can tell you   This will be our 4th 2ww in 2 years!

Anyway, we had ET today (DE IVF). We had 1 x 8 cell grade 1 embie and 1 x >12 cell compacted grade 1 embie transferred at 9am this morning! So, here begins the 2ww of insanity!!  We were really lucky as we also got 3 x 8 cell grade 1 embies for the freezer too!

Hope to get to know you all soon, and sending you all lots and lots of  

*Lizzy * - if you are adding me to the list hun, I test on 31 May!!

Love and huge hugs and masses of  for all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your lovely messages but not getting over excited yet until official test date and then hopefully scan, some people may think I am mad but after what has happened to me in the past I am just trying to stay calm and protect myself as much as possible from any hurt. Still excited though but anxious. Not much to report today weather here has turned nice, still no symptoms, personals to follow

Can I begin by Sending Sallyanne a huge bunch of luv and hugs. I am so sorry it did not work for you this time, I was really hoping it was going to be good news for you. Glad you are thinking positively already and I am sure you will have that beanie on next attempt. Thinknig of you hun Life is poops at time. Take care       

Karen best of Luck hun for test date tomorrow, you are so good waiting for official date. Thinknig of you hope its a positive    

Larkles How did you get on Any news yet? Thinking of you   

Welcome to Christina, Becca, LMW aand TC. 

Scooby Best of luck hun 2ww - it drives you bloomin mad- if its any use I did get very severe cramps and a constant feeling AF was around the corner. 

Fingerscrossed Best of Luck for test day tomorrow hun   

Girls thinking of all of you
Take care
Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Just wanted to let you all know that i have got my review appointment. Its the 4th June. Im looking forward to it coz we might get some answers. I just hope i we get good news with it. Good luck to all you 2ww's and thanks for the support you have given me. Watch this space I WILL BE BACK  
Luv sally x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Tracy!!* Oh my goodness, how did i miss that......lovely to have you on the 2ww thread. Well done for your embies hun and fab to get frosties too.....loads of luck  

Hi *Becca* ~ welcome to the 2ww.....i remember you from the other thread 

*Lmw* ~ welcome to you too and big hugs......sounds like you are really going through it especially with your SIL (((hugs))) Have a lovely day tomorrow.....Happy Birthday hun 

*Scooby* ~ don't worry about the cramps.....lots of people have them and still get BFPs. Long wait you got hun 

*EBW* ~ loads of luck for the 29th 

*Christina* ~ back ache is quite common too.....nothing to worry about hun 

*Sally* ~ good luck for your review 

*Fingercrossed* ~ hi there, huuuuuuge luck for tomorrow  

*Hi Siobhan, Jo, Karen and Larkles* (hope everything went ok today Larkles )

*Karen* ~ much luck for tomorrow too.....hope you and DH will be celebrating 

Take care all,

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I hope you won t mind me joining your group. This is my 3rd IUI attempt and I am in day 8 of 2ww and I am going crazy....and I mean crazy overanalyzing everything I feel. I am going from being +ve and hoping it has worked to complete despair where I do not want to even think of what happens if it has not worked. 

How soon can I test? The million dollar question the clinic told me to test on what would be day 16!!!!!!!!!!!!1the re s no way I can wait that long.... every time I go to the loo I feel so anxious and so scared just in case AF is here. The only thing that has kept me going is this board and hearing all your experiences. 

Can I wish all of you ladies that are still due to test in near future the best of luck.....

Babouchka


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Found out something sooo funny








Dh was having a beer this morning after coming off nights, and, he's only drank my last bottle of alcohol free becks  . I was looking for it tonight as I fancied a bag of pork scratchings (and larger goes nice with it).
He was hoping for a nice relaxing drink before bed, he didn't even notice the difference 

K x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

lol karen

I bought some alcohol free becks for my dp prior to his "contribution" he didnt notice the difference either!!

Mind you you can keep the pork scratchings (yuk)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

See I'm a northern lassie and like pork scratchings & newcastle brown   Mmmmmm

K x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

well ladies
Sorry to dissapoint you all but its another BFN I'm afraid   . Not too upset yet today. I've had 3 days to get used to is as I suspected from Tuesday. We are not giving up tho! We are trying naturally for the next couple of months then try again. Gonna borrow some money on the mortgage (enough for another two goes) and take it from there. Want to do it all again asap, but I know realistically you have to give your body a couple of months to recover from this. Anyway, all you ladies with BFP I won't be far behind you as we will get pg in the next couple of months! Thank you all for your support, its meant sooo much   .
wishing everyone who has their test still to do lots of love and   .

Karen x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

Karen I'm so sorry to see it didn't work.........i was routing for you !! even woke up at 5.30 thinking about you.

you seem very positive about tmt ahead..i wish you all the luck in the world on your next tmt.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning









*Karen* - oh honey, I am so sorry  You sound so positive and upbeat though hunnie, definitely the right way to be!! I am with you on the borrowing money hun, we have already re-mortgaged our house twice to help pay for treatments, and have begged and borrowed off our parents! I am looking forward to seeing you back on this thread very soon honey, wishing you all the luck in the world   Oh yes, I too am a Northern Lass who loves Pork Scratchngs and Newky Brown!! 

*Babouchka* -  hi there honey, and welcome to the 2ww of insanity! Well done on reaching day 8! Dont worry about feeling positive, then negative hun, it is totally natural to feel that way! Try to stay as positive as possible! Send your little embies positive vibes every day - there is a lot to be said for PMA      Not sure if it helps but my clinic recommends testing 14 days after ET. I had ET on 17 May and test on 31 May. Good luck to you hunnie 

*Lizzy* - thanks for the welcome hun, and for adding me to the list! Here we go again!!!

It is only day 2 for me - in fact it's not even 8am yet on day 2 and already I am slightly mad   Have to go to my GP's this morning for my gestone injection - Ouch!!! Not looking forward to it - my bum is starting to ressemble an old and tattered pin cushion!!!

Love and    to everyone
Tracy
x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Karen

I am so sorry it didn't work for you but great to hear you are in an upbeat manner today.  Wishing you much success for the future.

Jennie
  x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I am so sorry karen  I too was really rooting for you.  Look after yourselves.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









*[email protected]* ~ Am so sorry honey that it hasn't worked for you  you have been so positive and a real inspiration to me.

*Miss TC* ~ Welcome honey, me old Yorkie Girl buddy  Good Luck with your injection this morning.

*Babouchka* ~Welcome to you, this  sure drives you mad.

Sending love,   and   to everyone

xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen i am sorry......onwards and upwards hunni

your time will come


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

[email protected]   sorry you got a bfn

Same for us am afraid but are going to do the same as you [email protected] and remortgage, no other way and not ready to give up yet-Great minds think alike  

Good luck to the ladies testing today  for you all and   to all the newbies just joined

Larkles
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

larkles hon I am really sorry xxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me dropping by.  I had ET yesterday, and am on the dreaded 2WW.  My date to test is 30th May.  This is our first IVF, and they collected 13 eggs, 11 of which fertilised.  They put back 1 and I have 5 frozen for a later date.

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Karen and Larkles im really sorry about your bnf   

Welcome to the mad house all the newbies


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi girls sorry haven't posted last couple of days

karen sorry bout ur result but atleast ur staying positive which helpsx

hi carrie, miss tc and babouchka good luck with the 2 week maddness we all go insane!!!


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

sorry forgot to say do we have a list of everyones test dates it all gets confusing after a while??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Karen* ~ sorry you got bad news hun......be good to yourself 

*Larkles* ~ so sorry for your news too....good luck with funding your next try. Love and hugs 

*Hi Babouchka* ~ welcome to the site.....of course you can join in, you'll find lots of support through the dreaded wait here  I guess i would try and hold out to test day if you can hun 

*Carrie* ~ welcome to you too......sending you lots of  I have Crohns too but i'm lucky it's under control with meds 

*Tracy* ~ how did the jab go......hope you can still sit down hun  Newky Brown and pork scratchings.....reminds me of many a scooter rally up north (when i was a bit younger!) although i think i used to give the pork scratchings a miss 

*Michy* ~ you'll find a list of dates and tx on page one of this thread (it's always the first post of every thread )

Take care all, Lizzy xx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi girls

is it ok to join you

im on the dreaded 2ww. Had 1st attepmt at IUI on monday. Test date is 28 May, my birthday!!!!!!

Part of me is wishing the 2ww away but part of me is dreading it arriving.

eimer x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

hi to you all and good luck - i'm testing on the 30th may and i'm going crazy already, it's only been 2 days !

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

me to day 7 for me....had a barney with dh last night because  i think the crazyness is kicking in........


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all

Can I join you please.  Started the 2ww yesterday, and testing on 29th.  Feel really positive about this one, but I can feel the 2ww madness starting already.

Good luck to all those of you still waiting, and really sorry for any BFN's out there.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

OMG i'm testing on the same day as carrie grant   - this place is f**king surreal !!!!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi to all new 2ww's ...the crazyness just gets worse  

Lotties mum I'm at LRI too .....let's try to give their live birth stats a good boost with our BFP's     

Positive vibes and babydust to us all and a little mad dance.....

*We want*             

*what don't we want*       keep AF away please....                

Siobhan x


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

mr Hoopy just been reading this page over my shoulder - M5chy - you've got a new admirer


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Can't believe he didn't go for my tigger stripes


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all
      not been posting because didnt want to depress you all as i havent really got anything positive to say to you all, been having quite bad af pains in groin and lower back, since day 2 after et, now got metal taste in mouth today and headache so im convinced im getting af soon so not gonna go on surely i cant feel like this and still get bfp, anyway ill keep you posted  good luck to all of you #



christina x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hang in there hon I got all that except the taste in mouth....really felt af was coming.  I get a terrible pmt headache and boy did I get it in the 2ww.

Still not giving up on you by any means!


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

ohhhh hunnie its far to soon to get af......i know what you mean i have been getting af pains all day and keep feeling emotional.........

just keep posting hun 

becca x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

aw girls you really are so lovely and positive, thanks im feeling a little better now i just dont know how you have been through this so many times and are still sane, hope your all doing fine


how do you keep up with everybodys name when i try to remember who said what or had bfp or bfn i go to write then forget, if you know what i mean


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hoopy your so funny   the pic was way before i got all blown up from f**king ivf drugs!!

christina: there all really good signs not bad ones.....your AF is not on the way !! stay


----------



## barty1.. (Jun 1, 2006)

hi everyone  

i pop back into this thread every now and then to see how everyone is doing, i was here this time last year! 

for what its worth during my 2ww i had terrible af pains, felt like my af was going to arrive at any time! i was on cyclogest which gave me terrible bloating and cramps.

wishing all of you all the luck in the world.    oonagh xx


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your nice thoughts and encouragement. Unfortunately I have started bleeding and I am so gutted. Life can be so cruel at times....Just need to pick myself up and try again next mont


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning









*Babouchka* - honey, I am so sorry  take good care of yourself sweety 

*Barty1 * - Hey honey long time no see!!! Aw your daughter is just beautiful hun! A precious gift 

*M5cy* - I don't blame Hoopy's DH - you do look stunning in that picture!

*Christina* - honey you symptoms sound like good symptoms to me hun! You stay positive sweetheart    

*Becca* - Know just how you feel - emotional!! Me too! I have a plant that someone bought me when we first started treatment, with orange flowers on it. The flowers have died off and I freaked! I thought it was a bad omen for us and ended up shouting and crying! My DP thinks I have lost the plot  

*MaybeMummy* - Aw your tigger stripes are lovely hun  Maybe he isn't into cartoon characters! - obviously got no taste!  

*Lotties Mum * - welcome to the 2 weeks of insanity sweetheart! We are all going slightly mad









*Eimer* - Welcome to you too hunnie! Sending you       

Ok, think that is everyone? Sorry if I have missed anyone 

Sending all my fellow 2ww'ers lots and lots of

                                                   ​
Hoping and praying that all our dreams come true









Love
Tracy
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Babouchka thinking of you. x

Anyone testing today..Im out of the loop a bit (maybe coz I am actually going loopy )


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

11 days till test day but i have a quick question - is anyone else just constantly tired.

I'm out of breath just making a sandwich and i'm getting loads of sleep??

was never like this before!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Hoopy* ~ Am with you on the tiredness it kicked in about a week ago. Wasn't sure if it was the fact that I wasn't doing anything that was making me tired  Am gonna miss my afternoon sleeps next week 

xx


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Cheers Scooby

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

see i've dropped off again!


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Babouchka - So sorry hun Sending you lots of hugs and luv. Take care

Karen I am so sorry on your BFN, I was hoping and praying that this was going to work for you. So sorry but I want to say it has been lovely knowing you, you have kept me entertained and very happy with all your stories and jokes during this awful 2ww and I know your time will come. Take care hun   

Scooby Good Luck with test date soon hun, Is it Monday?    

Hi to Carrie

2ww - Kiki, Mc5chy, Miss TC, Hoopy Becca, Christina (hang on in there hun). Sending you lots of positive vibes    Anyone else I have missed    
oh Lotties mum and Siobhan also 

Barty - your daughter is gorgeous   

Well grils confirmed today it is a definate BFP for me,had to pinch myself I have no symptoms whatsoever apart from backache and really bad AF cramps like AF is about to appear. Presently I think now the clinic is lying to me, can't quite believe it after all this time. Hope them embies stick around until scan on 7/6 at 2pm. All I can say to all of you is thanks for the kind words and encouragement, you have all helped get me through this horrible wait, I know its not over yet but I want to tell all of your girls to keep Hope stay strong and keep going as long as you can, never give up on your dream.
Take care Girls
Will keep in touch
Best of Luck to everyone
Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Babouscka - so sorry hun , wishing your dream comes true very soon    

Jo - any news on your second test ....hope you are ok hun                             just seen your message yay                

Christina - I have the cramps too since day 2 ...it's too early to say it's bad so assume good and remember PUPO hun            

Positive vibes and babydust to all                                                 

Siobhan x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Hope you don't mind if I join u?  

Driving myself   analysing every single ache, am absolutely convinced AF is around the corner so have spent most of this morning bursting into tears  . DP has been a star keeping me positive and giving me lots of hugs.  He says if it is meant to be it will be, but I want this little beanie  .

Took a trip to the RSPCA today and have lined up a couple more fur babies just in case (I have already have 4  ).

Wishing everyone tonnes of luck for a       

Didsy xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi All, can I come and join you? I am on the 2ww with 2 littleuns on board and due to test on 23rd. I wonder if anyone could put my details on the list please as I don't know how to do it?? Feeling very apprehensive and uncertain at the moment as I am reading into everything!! Its my second attempt so I am comparing stuff to last time.

Cheers
Vicki xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I am also on the dreaded 2ww and due to test on 1st June   

Hope we can all be of some support to each other.

Hi Didsy 


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

How are you feeling about it all?   I'm not feeling too good today but I do seem to go up and down. 
I noticed you are from Liverpool, I am from Ormskirk originally and lived in Liverpool itself for a few years, where abouts are you from??

Vicki xxx


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Noodlez - i'm here to carry you through this    together we will do it don't worry about that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bruftons - welcome we are here to support each other - now stop crying and pull yourself together - we are going to be strong and get to the     together.

Didsy - stay positive - no more cats required!!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey girls

Vicki  I'm originally from Woolton but live in Halewood now with DH.

Hoopy  Thanks hun. You are deffo gonna have to get me through it  

Noodlez.xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Hoopy - I'll give myself a good stern talking to!!!  I'm sure I'll get through the enxt few days without going to mad!! Where you up to??
I also need to sort out my profile and stuff not sure how to do it but I'm going to have a fiddle and see if I can. Stuck in home alone tonight as DH went off to Wembley to watch Cup Final - goodness knows what state he'll be in when he gets back, I'm gonna make him sleep in the dogs kennel!!! I really can't be doing with drunken people at the mo!!
vicki xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Vicki click on profile at top of page..... click on forum profile information on left of page (very small writing) then when you've finished click on change profile at bottom right of page.
Hope that makes sense  

Noodlez.xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Right here's testing, let's hope I've managed to do it!!!
Vicki xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

YAY she did it <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D5%252F5%255F1%255F122%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Noodlez.xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Way to go!! But for some reason my ticker hasn't come up!!! Let's se if this works!! 
Vicki xxx
PS Off to bed now to do the lovely pessary - uuggghhh!!!!!!!


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Can't seem, to get the ticker working, how do I do it?? 
Vicki xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Smiler - Glad to hear I made you smile   . Don't worry, I'll be back. 

K x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies


      Do you mind me joining in? I was basted yesterday so now on my  

      This is my 3rd go of IUI....!


    Didn't get much sleep lastnight as it was abit painfull this time,but the pain didn't kick in for a couple of hours!!!

    Just like to wish all of you on your 2ww GOODLUCK!!!

    Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Francine - Love the terminlolgy   . Hope you are feeling better now  

K x


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

franny - welcome fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi All, I think its all over for me!! Woke up this morning and I'm bleeding!! Its seems too much to just be spotting and its so wierd as this is the exact same day (12 days after ET) that I bled last time!! I just can't believe it, I am gutted and just don't know what to do with myself. I really need to cry but can't.
I am absolutely gutted, I did everything that I could possibly do to help this - I lived the Zita West life!!!
Vicki xxx


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

bruftons - One thing i've learnt from reading this board over the last few weeks is that lots of people on here have had strange things happen during their 2ww and ended up BFP, i know it's going to be hard but do hang in there - the clinic will tell you to carry on and they are right - keep going we are all behind you!  Good luck, have a big fat cry and then get back up and keep going.


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

bruftons - I know it is hard hun but try and stay positive, you just don't know until test day.  As Hoopy said, have a good cry and get it out of your system.  Thinking of you hun    

Didsy xx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,
quick personals

Didsy - Hope you are feeling better today hun. You take care Keeping everything crossed for you that this time its going to wok. Sending you lots of sticky vibes     Good Luck for test date not long now hun

JoJo Hope you are okay hun Thinking of you

Noodlez Best of Luck hun on 2ww. Thinknig of you Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Bruftons Sending you lots of hugs hun, I know you are bleeding but you never know not just yet, I know its hard but hang on in there. I also bled during the 2ww mine was old and brown (sorry if tmi) and supps normally stopped it for a while. Praying that you are wrong and it will be good news for you   

Hoopy/ Francine Hope you two are okay on mad 2ww   
Take care Girls
Lots of Luv Joxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all I'm in panic at the moment ......I started spotting last night and have more today and it seems to be more blood than last night which was just a tiny streak.    I'm so worried that a full on bleed will start, I've had a cry and talked to the embies telling them to snuggle in and stay safe.

It's 9 days after embryo transfer of 2 lovely 2 day 4 cell embies.....telling myself that this could just be implantation bleeding as I so want to believe this .....haven't cracked and tested yet as I know in my head it's too early but my heart wants to   Really trying to think positive and PUPO                  

Postive vibes and babydust to all ...sorry about the me post    

Siobhan x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Maybemummy - I know its tempting but don't test early  .  I did the other day and got a BFN so ended up in tears for the morning so there was really no point me putting myself through that when I am PUPO anyway.  Its not a full bleed so please don't worry.  As you say it is probably implantation bleeding. Keep PMA    

Smiler - thanks for the kind wishes, bounced back today and got lots of PMA.  Had AF cramps all day yesterday which was pretty rubbish as put the fear of god into me, none today tho just feeling sicky after I eat. The joys of cyclogest!!

Didsy xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Just wanna send everyone some hugs cos I reckon you all need them 
       Please hang in there    

Hi to Francine  

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks to all for your support!! 

Smiler - mine is also old, brown, yukky stuff. Was your like a proper AF or less as mine seems to be too much for spotting!! I'm trying to cling on to any hope that there may be. Oh I just don't know what to think!!
vicki xxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

bruftons- dont give up hope just yet it could be implatation bleed.....keeping everything crossed for you.

hey has anyone had sore boobs at certain times of day...mine have been so painful in the evening then by morning they are normal..been like this for 2 days...im on day 8.

beccaxx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to be a pain but can someone tell me what this "click to blow" bubbles thing is all about??

I have just realised that I have 9 and I can't find anything to tell me what its all about
Vicki xxx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Becca, thanks for that!!

My books were exactly the same - in the evening when you take your bra off it feels like you need some scaffolding to help them have some supprt and then by morning they feel normal again - wierd but yes mine were the same. Mine stopped being sore on day 8 though. I have a feeling its all to do with the HCG and stimms!!
Vicki xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

No sorry hun can't help you. Only on day 3 and all I'm getting is crampy pains....ALL DAY   Take it its the cyclogest.

Vicki bubbles are like a hug or when you wanna send some to someone like a term of endearment. People on here like their bubbles to end in a 7 or 77 as it's thought to be lucky.

Noodlez.xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Vicki put you on a 7 hun


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

noooooooooooooooooo my bubbles have an 8      had 777


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh no realised I took you off your 7, will blow some more!!
Sorry Vicki xxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

noodlez... the first days you will get strong pains it will be your overies calming down......just take it easy hunnie xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

No worries hun. Wasn't you're fault.


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Vicki - looks like we are in the same position with frightening bleeding.  Everything crossed that we are having implantation and that our sticky embies are snuggled in for the 9 month wait.          Take care hun.

Noodlez - I've had AF cramps since day 2 apparently it's very common ... clinic told me it's not significant by itself.

Take care babydust to all 2ww's          

Siobhan x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

siobhan - hope your ok and its the same for you...just take it easy now....just spoke to my friend who uses this board and she had bleeding from day 8 and she was ok as she ended up with a +++ ...so dont give up just yet ...i know its easy for me to say as ill probably panic.

but just wanted to say fingers cross girls


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi everyone
can i join you please?  Just had a visit from my very pregnant best friend so not feeling the best at the moment i know she means well but it's really difficult to tell her how I'm feeling as there is no way she can understand.  

My ET was 4 days ago and I'm already going a bit mad at this 2ww stage .  This is our 1st attempt at ICSI and my test date will be 31 May.  Already got stomach cramps which i'm hoping is down to constipation and the cyclogest.

fingers crossed for you all testing soon  
amanda
x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

I was glad to read that cramping seems quite common. I'm on day 4 of my 2WW, and have had mild cramping all day.  

Love to you all - please send bubbles ending in 7.

Lots of love &     to you all.

Carrie XX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there 
*
Babouchka* ~ big hugs hun.....take care of yourself xx

*Eimer* ~ welcome to the thread......oh, what a day to test! Hope you get a fab birthday BFP 

*Lotties Mom, Hoopy, Didsy, Bruftons, Noodlez and Amanda* ~ welcome to you too. Happy chatting and much luck  

*Franny* ~ welcome ....what day do you test hun?

*Bruftons* ~ you need to paste the bbcode into your signature.....shout if you need any help  Aw, hun....just seen your other post, will keep everything crossed for you 

*Siobhan* ~ sending loads of positive vibes your way, hope the bleeding eases up 

*Tracy* ~ how are you doing hun.......i'm on a mission to find some orange flowers for you 

*Hi Christina, Becca and Michy* ~ hope you are ok 

*Jo* ~ have posted elsewhere but congratulations 

*Oonagh* ~ oh my goodness.....look at you and your little one. So lovely to see the result of your BFP 

Love, luck & babydust ^babydust^

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all

Wow this is a busy thread, it doesn't seem like I was only on here 5 minutes ago but so many people have posted, sorry if I forget anyone in my replys.

Smiler - Congrats girl, a BFP is fantastic, you must be over the moon.

Maybemummy - What do you think of the LRI, have you been with them for all of your cycles?  Maybe I will see you there sometime.  Lets try to give them a great boost, and get some really healthy BFP's this time.  Just read your other post, hold it in there girl, give them all a good talking to, and keep everything crossed, the LRI need us.

Christine07 - You really can't read anything into any of these symptoms, they are different for all of us, and the drugs have a huge amount to answer for.  Try to keep positive and relax.

Barty1 - She really is beautiful, you lucky girl.

Babouchka - I am so sorry, is it really all over.  Try to take care of yourself, I am thinking of you.

Didsy - I know what you mean about analysing every last twinge.  My DH just keeps saying the same, never mind, we won't know anything until next week, and to stop worrying about it all, but I just can't.

Noodlez, amanda1, and Frannyt - Welcome, and good luck.

Bruftons - Hold in there and wait for the clinics results, you never really know until they say so.

As for me, I know I am only of day 4 after ET but today all "symptoms" seem to have vanished, and I just feel empty, just like I did last time it didn't work, so I feel really depressed now, and could kill for a very big glass of wine (which I won't have).  I started off feeling really positive about this round of treatment, what went wrong?  I think I will just blame the hormones in the drugs.  At least the LRI seem to test us really early compared to every one else.  I will only be on day 12 following ET, or day 15 following ER.

Anyway heres lost of babydust            and positive vibes            for everyone.  Good luck to us all.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lottie Mom ~ probably is the drugs hun......it's quite common for that to happen as your body gets used to the them you get less symptoms  

Tracy ~ an orange good luck flower for you


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all still light spotting so making a massive effort to stay positive , thanks so much for all the positive vibes and comments on past BFP's ....don't know how I would manage without you all and darling DH who is being super strong and positive                      

Lotties mum - I've been at LRI for all my cycles found the team lovely they were great to me during EC and ET.  Yep we need to boost the stats    Don't fret about the lack of symptoms ...when you have 'em you worry and then we worry when they go.....2ww just drives you mad 

Siobhan x


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiya girls,
            I wondered if i could join u? i'm on day 3 of 2ww, it's our 4th attempt, 2nd cycle. I've got my 2 little pips on board, a lovely 6 cell and a 7 cell!! which we've never had b 4, so he're's hoping it's our lucky time!!        
Sendin u all loads of         and sticky vibes 4 us all 2 get our  
Niki.xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Good morning everyone *









Reading through the posts I am guessing the 2ww of insanity is living up to it's name!!! 

*Lizzy* - hunnie thank you sooooooo much for my orange flower (for those who dont know me, I am obsessed with orange for this cycle, there is a fantastic thread to explain why, but I am not sure where it has gone!)  You will see hun I have pinched it for my Avator!!!!

*Niki W * - Hi sweetheart, I remember you from my FET in July! Sending you lots of   

*Noodlez * - hey hun, hope you are ok  

*To the ladies who are experiencing spotting/bleeding - please please don't lose hope      Often bleeding and spotting is a good sign!  *

*Lotties Mum* - Symptoms come and go on the 2ww hunnie - please try not to worry too much, everyone is different and it doesnt mean that this hasn't worked for you! Stay positive        

*Smiler* - Congratulations honey  so pleased for you 

*Hoopy * -  honey how you doing?

To everyone not mentioned above, I am sending you all lots and lots of                            
        

I have been having a pounding headache every day so far! Keep downing my baby aspirin in the hope it helps ease the headache, but it doesn't really touch it, I am guessing it's stress related! I have a crampy tummy and have done on and off since the day of ET! Also, last night I noticed my (.)(.) were tender to the touch and this morning I had to hold them in my hands when I first got up cos they were really sore  Trouble is, I have had sore boobs before on my last 2ww and that was BFN so I am trying not to read too much into these symptoms, just putting them down to all the drugs!

Take good care all
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I know that I have tested a day early but have decided its best that I go back to work  and our clinic do test on Day 18 so I'm not really testing early.

Anyway I am totally gobsmacked and still can't believe it but we have got our 

I just wanted to say hang in there as I haven't really had any symptons and really didn't believe that this one had worked and it has so there is hope for everyone

Sending you all lots of love, luck and


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Linda, OMG I am soooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!! Oh wow!  You have made my morning!!!!  Yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Congrats Scooby hon welcome to the next lot of madness....!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Congratulations Scooby wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.

lots of love 
Jaybxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Scooby - Big congratulations on your  

Didsy xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

wahey congrates hunnie.

you take it easy what a nice way to return to work

well done xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Scooby WOW a     well done hun          wishing you a really healthy and happy pregnancy.

Siobhan x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Scooby CONGRATULATIONS on your 

welcome to all the new comers   

Maybemummy keep your chin up girl remember PMA hun   

Sorry I've been a really bad cycle buddy  

I had a bit of a bad day yesterday. I had what seemed like AF pains, therefore spent the night concerned. But then at 12:30 am I woke up to really bad stomach pains that I thought was wind  Needed to go a wee anyway so went to the loo but low and behold I had diarrhea (sorry if TMI) and did have for the rest of the night and still have  Now I'm scared to eat anything but worried about my little embies if I don't.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.

Take care


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Kiki thanks.  The symptoms might not be something you've eaten the pessaries can cause this too.  Hope you fell better soon and drink loads to stay hydrated    

Siobhan x


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Girls - sorry to change the mood a little from the wonderful news above, but i was just wondering about symptoms.  i'm on day 6 of the 2ww and so far not a single little symptom of anything (good or bad) - i'd sort of expected to feel slightly different, but nothing, (.)(.) have been sore since ET so i can't even count that.  Anyone got any advice??

I'm having a funny day - 1st day back at work!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

oh hon its different for everyone honestly thats what makes it so hard and why we need to spend so much time on here....why we are all   by the end of the 2ww.

Hang in there


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Hoopy* ~ I wouldn't worry about symptons there are lots of people on here you haven't had any. The only sympton I had was a face full of spots (you could have done a dot to dot, I didn't leave the house for days) and I had a few cramps during week 1 and tiredness.

However, some people don't even have that. Try not to worry I know its easier said than done.

xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kiki hun, those pessaries are renouned for their diorreah inducing tendancies!!  I have had 4 bouts since ET!!!  It's awful I know, but it is so much better than constipation - my clinic arent worried if it gives you the trots, but if it constipates you they say to ring them straight away!  So, guess I am saying, try not to worry    better out than in


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome to the thread *Niki*.....loads of luck to you 

*Tracy* ~ i'll find the orange thread for you....think i was a bit over zealous tidying up  Hope the headache goes hun 

*Scooby* ~ woooohoooooo fab news....many congratulations hun 

*Kiki* ~ hope you feel better soon 

*Hoopy* ~ there's been lots of people who have had BFPs with no symptoms at all hun so try not to worry  

      

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

I am pleased to anounce that i am pregnant one   for us he he witha level of 79 so go up levels he he thanks for support xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Blondeih I'm so chuffed for you hun yay             Wishing you very healthy and happy pregnancy.

Siobhan x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

wahey

congrates hunnie .................... i was wondering how you was getting on !!!!

enjoy the next 8mths


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Siobhan goos luck with test date hun xxxxxxxxxx

thanks becca xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Blondie ~ i was just having a look to see if i could find any news from you!

Congratulations.......fabulous news 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

woohooo blondieh!!!! way to go!!!

no idea why i didnt get notification of your post though!!!??


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Scooby and Blondieh
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on you're BFP!
Here's to you both having a happy and healthy pregnancy.


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank you for my bubbles hunny and putting me on a 777 again. You know who you are    

Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats Scooby and BlondieH!!! What wonderful news!!!    

Noodlez, I was so sorry for knocking you off your 1777 bubbles, feelig much better now that you have 2777. Sorry again I blew them before I realised the bubble code!!!   

Hope everyone feeling OK today. 

I have contacted the Hospital this morning and they have said for me to go ahead and test on Wednesday anyway but said that its very unlikely that everything is OK! So things are over for me now!!       

Baby dust to all!!   
Vicki xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Vicki I am so so sorry hun. Wish there was something i could say to make you feel better. Sending you lots of hugs       

Ps Don't worry about my bubbles hun


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

vicki hon you know Im here and thinking of you x  (this cross board posting malarkey gets confusing).


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Vicki i am thinking of you hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Vicki thinking of you hun and hoping for a little miracle on Wednesday  

Siobhan x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

me to vikki...i really hope something is there for you  on wednesday

xx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

we're all here for you Vicki -    for wednesday.

good luck


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello  

Can I join all you PUPO girlies?

I've just come over from the Orange Blossoms Stimmers, Scanners and Beyond thread so I recognise a few names here.

Had our ET this morning and have 2 embies on board (1x8cell and 1x7cell).
Was v emotional and seemed to take ages (much longer that the last ones....).
Came home from the clinic at 1pm and crashed until 3pm - whoa !  

So, going to mostly be taking it easy at home this week !  Just soo hard trying to decide what to do and what not to do isn't it?  

So hi everyone - look forward to getting to know you all  

Skyblue x x x


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi Skyblue and welcome hunny (just left you a post on the other board)  


Noodlez.xx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Blondieh - Yippee another BFP, congratulations   that is 3 today on the boards I am on fantastic!!

Vicki - thinking of you hun for Weds, thats my test date as well so sending you lots of    

Skyblue -  

I am still spotting   but still PUPO and as positive as I can be  .

Didsy xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Good afternoon ladies, what a gorgeous gorgeous day!!! The sun is shining, it is lovely and warm and the skies are blue!









*Blondieh* - Hannah me lovely lovely Yorkie Lass! I am so very very pleased for you honey       

*Vicki* - big hugs for you hun  I will have everything crossed for a more positive outcome on Wednesday   

*Skyblue* - Ooooh welcome to insanity!!!!

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Blondieh - congratulations hunny, well done

Scooby - What can i say except scoobydoobydoooooooooo!!

K x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Lizzy my test date is 8th june,as my Hospital say to test after 3 weeks


    Francine xx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Wow frannyt a 3ww is that's got to be worth a big   and some bubbles!

look after yourself hun!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vicky* ~  still keeping everthing crossed for your test Wednesday  

*Michy*    for your test tomorrow 

*Hi Skyblue* ~ welcome to the thread......what day do you test hun?

*Didsy* ~ here's some more positive vibes for you  

*Tracy* ~ aw lucky you....it's been really manky here all day. I've found the Orange Spot thread 

*Francine* ~  to your clinic....what a wait for you!!

Any news from Lucyjane and Babycrazy today?

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Thanks Lizzy - I lurve the Orange Spot thread - it is sooooooo funny and so very true!

Girls - for a giggle, with a serious orange undertone - have a read through this thread - you wont regret it, I promise!*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=1512.0


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all

Scooby and BlondieH - CONGRATULATIONS.  You must both be delighted, I am so pleased for you.

LizzyB - What a beautiful flower.  Thank you for showing it.  I keep touching it for luck.

Maybemummy - Keep hanging in there.  You have really got to stay positive.  The team at the LRI are brilliant arn't they.  Jane the embryologist in particular is great to talk to.

Niki and Skyblue - Hi and welcome.

Miss TC - Keep posiitve, everyone is different with different symptoms each time.

Kiki - I hope that you have not got this stomach bug that is going around, I had it about 4 weeks ago and it is horrid.  Just keep up with the fluids and I am sure the embies will be fine.

Hoppy - I am like you, no symptoms to really talk about except a bit of bakc ache and AF feeling around the time of ET.  If I remember I was like this last time when it did work though, I just got really emotional at the end of the 2nd week, so heres hoping it is all good news.

Bruftons - I am so sorry for you, all I can do is send you a big hug and say I am thinking of you.    I hope wednesday brings some good news.

Didsy - Try to keep your chin up, and take is easy.  I know it is hard but we are all here for you.

As for me, the double glazing men finished today, so the house now looks beautiful with freshly cleaned windows.  Back ache is back again, but I just think that that has been caused by me sitting on my bum all day watching tv and sewing (Princess went to Grandma's today to give me a break).  I hate the 2WW, it is driving me crazy.  I am too independent not to do anything, and I feel that DH is trying to wrap me up in cotton wool.  I know it is for my own good, but even so.  Well I must try to relax and think of pinky and perky in there, and hope that they are holding on tight and having a really good dig around to bury themselves deeply.

Baby dust and positive vibes for everyone.


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Hope 2ww not driving everyone mad
Scooby and Blondieh Congratulations girls on your BFP BFP BFP you both must be over the moon. Take care both of you and relax. Best of Luck for future eight months   

Kiki Hope diarrhoea has settled

2ww Miss TC SIobhan Noodlez JoJo SKyblue Didsy Francine and Lotties mum Best of Luck girls My thoughts and hopes are with you. Sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Vicky Sending you lots of hugs hun. Thinknig of you   

Luv Jo xxxx


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

My AF is full blown now so game over for me I didn't even get to test day   .  I had a very long cry last night and I am sure I will have a few more but as they say I am down but not out.

Thank you to everyone for your support through the rollercoaster of IVF.

Thinking of you all and wishing everyone lots of luck on their 2ww for a         

Didsy xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

im sorry didsy............you take it easy and hopefully get the strength to come back 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Didsy - so sorry !

I've spent an age reading through post on this board and the message is clear, go and have a cry, dust yourself down and come back stronger than ever - it will happen for you - good luck.

We are all thinking of you


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

(((didsy)))


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Lizzy - can you add me to the list - My test day is 31/5

Had ET on thursday so on day 5, its my first day back at work today and really didn't want to come back. I've been on Stimmers scanners and beyond thread so recognise a few names but haven't been online for a week so got loads of catching up to do.

Didsy - So sorry  , life is so unfair 

Burnie x


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Didsy, thinking of you hun. Its a b***h ain't it!! My AF is full blown too so I dn't know why I am thinking that there may be a glimmer of hope on Wednesday!!!

Last night though, after feeling like I was in a big black hole I suddenly came out!! Had a good chat with DH and feel so much better. I was so upset as we can't afford to have another IVF soon so we are having to wait at least 6 months I think, which to me was a life time!! However, during my moment of clarity last night DH and I have decided to try and have a wonderful summer, try and go away somewhere (money permitting). I think we feel like the whole of this year so far has been completely dominated by IVF and we are going to re-group. We have only been married for just under one year and so feel like the whole of our married life (and the 12 months previous to that) has been dominated by baby making and we have lost sight of what we (me and DH) are all about. It has really helped me to focus on something. yesterday all I could think was about the next time we might be able to start again and was so down that we couldn't do it straight away. I do feel today that we have got something to think about and be positive about, US!!!

I don't know if that would help you too, don't lost sight of what you are together, take stock, re-group, have some together time and then jump back on that horse when you feel ready.
thinking of you honey!! Take care
vicki xxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Very wise words Vicki    you are so right - we forget about the good things sometimes - good on you !

BIG HUG Didsy - so sorry.................  

Skyblue x x x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

Aww girls - big   to bruftons & Didsy . It does help to have a plan and give yourselves some time to recover   . I'm still recovering, I'm so angry and short tempered with everyone, I just want to feel normal as soon as possible. So I'm just letting you know that you aren't alone in this and if you wanna talk, pm me and we can put the worlds to rights together!

Karen x


----------



## m5chy (Feb 14, 2007)

hi girls just wanted to let u all know i got a    i'm totally over the moon and speachless  xxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

M5chy - great news now mr hoopy will have to refocus his attention on me!!

well done and take care.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Didsy * -  so sorry honey 

*Bruftons* - big hug for you too hunnie 

*M5cy* - Fantastic news   so pleased for you hun   

*Burnie* - Welcome to insanity! We had our ET the same day, and we test the same day hun!!  we can go mad together!

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

m5cy hey congrats to you hope you have a wonderful 9mths xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

M5chy - Congratulations on your BFP hun, fantastic news. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy         

Siobhan x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Didsy hun i am so sorry xxxxxxxxx

Bruftons big cuddle from blondie for you

M5cy congratualtions and a happy 8 months xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Didsy* ~ i'm sorry hun.....loads of hugs coming your way 

*Vicki* ~ i hope it works out for you tomorrow but I think you got a fab plan if things don't go your way. IF can be so all consuming  Take care xx
*
Hi Burnie* ~ all done.....welcome to the thread  Hope work is ok today 

*Tracy* ~ see you found the orange spot hun  I need to find you something orange today 

*Michy* ~ congratulations.....be very happy and healthy 

Hi to all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

girls girls...............just been to loo and i have just had brown blood when i wipe............grahhhhhhhhhh silly me did a test and it was a neg i know its prob not a true reading as im on day 10 and i have drunk loads this morning....still going to test on fri . still keeping my hopes up xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Becca -Sorry to hear this hun   know how you feel ....hope so much it's implantation or another positive sign for you.  Everything crossed      

Siobhan x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

,,

Becca - Hopefully it is implantation bleeding, day 10 is still very early to test, I know it is hard but try and stay positive, but know how you feel  

Miss TC - the 31st seems like ages away, this is my 2nd fresh cycle and had 3 FET's also, you'd think this 2ww would get easier but it seems to get harder. IU've only ever got to Day 12 on other cycles so changed from using Cyclogest pessaries to Gestone injections... My    is big enough to take it, I read on this site the Gestone jabs are meant to really hurt but I haven't found them too bad... must be lots of padding  

M5cy - Congratulations, enjoy the next 9 months  

Burnie xx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi everyone how are you all coping hopefully your all coping better than me? so sorry to the ladies who just had bfn but dont give up! i know ive been a rubbish ff but everytime i go to post i cant think of anything good to write, so i just end up doing a search of all my symptoms. just thought id drop a line and wish eveyone the best of luck for there testing days, im due to test a week today although i still think my af will arrive b4 that was even thinking of ringing the clinic and asking when we can start again im that convinced, ive had all the usual sign sore boobs, back ache, stomache ache, pmt, the lot oh and a bit of jelly like discharge ( sorry if too much info) but anyway apart from that im ok, god this is crazy this 2ww.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

ladies i'm in one of my positive moods so i thought i'd remind everyone why this 2ww is such torture - it's simple really it's because the prize is so great at the end.  now this tells me 2 things 

1. all of us that are prepared to go through this hell, will make wonderful mums and dads
2. Our Beans will have a wonderful life because the single most important part of a child's life is being loved.

So you see despite all the downsides, BFN's 2ww and painful treatment - we keep going because the prize is so wonderful.

You can stick your Olympic golds and  FA cup medal - we just want our babies !!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2006)

m5chy - Congratulations hun, well done to you!!

K x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Well it looks like a definite BFN for us   the bleeding is getting to the point that although not full flow it probably would be without the pessaries and the remaining lining must no longer be viable.  Gutted that I didn't make it to test day as I'd have at least liked to find out in the normal way. I feel awful that I've let my little bubs and DH down by not managing to hold onto them and keep them safe.

We are heartbroken but as others say ...down but not out, I'm determined we will have our BFP soon.  Thinking about having a couple of months out trying without tx and then weighing up the benefits of  another fresh cycle to create more frosties whilst I'm still 40 and using  new frosties and 5 from this cycle when I can't use own eggs.  Whatever we decide we are going to give ourselves time to get over this and think things thru.

The first few days after ET were really special and I will remember them always as It's the closest I've ever been to the real thing.

Thank you so much to everyone for your help and support during this cycle, this site is fantastic and you are truly special people .....wishing that all your dreams come true very soon     

Siobhan x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

siobhan

have you tested hunnie? dont say its over just yet........xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

I had a faint positive yesterday and a negative today , but there is too much bleeding to sustain healthy pregnancy.

Thanks Becca  

Siobhan x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

oh mate...............i reallt dont know what to say........ just try and stay strong we are all behind you xx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

Siobhan - hunny so sorry to here your news, but like you said don't be beaten - please take care and if ever you feel down remember you've got all of us right here waiting to help.


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Siobhan honey, I know just how you are feeling. Its so awful when you have it all taken away from you when you get so close. Its an absolute minefield this IVF business and its a wonder anyone comes out the other end sane!!!! However, make sure you test on your due date to make sure as we really never know!!

Christine - don't give up yet sweetheart. Af hasn't arrived and a lot of the symptoms that you are feeling are symptoms that many people have had and gone on to BFP. Try and keep positive and try to imagine those little ones nestling in!!!

Becca - hang on in there, it really is too early too know definatley. I've heard of so many people having the dreaded brown gunk and going on the BFP

M5chy - congrats on the BFP

Thanks also to you all for your positive thoughts and vibes, it really does help to know that everyone is there for me in my time of need and people that understand just how horrible it all can be.
take care
Vicki xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi girls

been a few days since i posted.

so sorry to all of you who got BFN it must be heartbreaking 

big congrats to M5chy - hope you have a lovely pregnancy

im currently on day 8 of the 2ww. no real symptoms, very mild af cramps but apart from that i feel fin. Not sure if that is good or bad!

I hear what you are saying about wishing you could have a drink this weekend. I test on monday which is my birthday so i cant even go out this weekend and have a birthday drink. But it is so worth it i would drink coke for eternity if i got the BFP on monday. What a birthday that will be.

well good luck to everyone whos test days are approaching

eimer x


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

Well i think it is all over for me as well. Started bleeding on sun, started with the brown stuff when you wipe and has progressively got worse over the last two days. Not far off a full AF now.Test day is tomorrow not holding much hope. I am gutted i so hoped that this time round would be our turn. I can't afford to do it again any time in the near future. Two goes in 6 months has wiped us out. Cant stop crying.....  am so upset.  Good luck to everyone that is testing soon i so hope you all get your dreams.
            Lmw xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

lmw     

So sorry hun - take care!


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

LmW - So sorry hun , know just how you feel   hoping that your test gives you hope and sending you hugs if it doesn't 

Siobhan x


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you all, i know that there are alot of us in the same boat.    I think even though you try and convince yourself that its not going to work you still think in the back of your mind it will. The heart broken feeling is unbearable... Siobhan i too hope your test date brings you some joy... It all seems so unfair,  such a waste of time. let alone the stress side of it..  my heart goes out to all of you and i hope those of you that have a bfp it all goes OK... xxxxxxxxxxxx  Lmw


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Vicky, LMW, Siobhan, Becca, Didsy Just wanted to say I am so sorry to all of you Sending you lots of luv and hugs          Take time to yourselves to just get those emotions out and get ready to fight again another day. My thoughts heart and prayers are with you all

M5chy Congratulations on your BFP - you must be over the moon. Have a happy and healthy eight months Good Luck hun Sending you lots of luv

Hi to Burnie Good Luck

Noodlez and JoJO HOpe you are both okay

Take care girls
Jo xxxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

So sorry to those who have had a BFN. Sending you lots of hugs     
M5chy Congratulations hunny. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Anyone else feeling low or is it just me? Totally convinced myself that this hasn't worked. Can't do anything about it though  


Noodlez.xx


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all

Didsy - I am so sorry for your darling.  Lots of hugs and cuddles coming your way.    

Burnie - Welcome and good luck.

Bruftons and Hoopy - Sometimes people on here can be such a tower of strength, and today that tower is you two.  Such wonderful positive words, thank you.

m5chy - I am so pleased for you, congratulations.  

Becca - Already posted to you on the on the other miracles board, but fingers crossed it is nothing darling.  Try to relax and keep thinking positively.        

Christina - You must try to stay more positive.  Don't give up until you have to.  Sending you orange thoughts.        

Maybemummy - I am so sorry darling.  I am sat here with tears in my eyes reading this.  Try to be strong for each other, have a good rest.  You haven't let anyone down.  If it was not meant to be this time around then so be it.  Will you be trying again?  Big cuddles for you both.    

Eimer - Good luck for Monday, hope you have a great birthday.

LMW - Big cuddles for you.  I am so sorry.    

Noodlez - Yes I am feeling totally low now, when you compare how positive I was to begin.  I am blaming the cyclogest.

As for me.  The cyclogest really kicked in yesterday, and I was sat with DD reading her the 'just like my dad' book, when I suddenly started in floods of tears.  I really wanted a cuddle from my dad (who died almost 12 years ago), and I couldn't get my head around why it all wasn't fair to us all on here, etc...  DD didn't really understand why Mommy was crying, and told me to keep reading, I don't think she has learn't any compassion yet.  I did get a very big cuddle off her later though, and she told me 'don't worry Mommy' in that wonderful innocent voice that she has.  Apart from that I feel just like last time when it didn't work, and I am expecting AF type pains to start at the weekend.

Baby dust and positive vibes to those of us still waiting to test.           
Big cuddles for all those with a BFN.


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

bruftons - I am so sorry  . I completely agree with you that you get consumed with IVF and it is good to take a step back to appreciate each other and life again.  Hope you get to have a break away and start enjoying married life.

M5chy - Congratulations on your  

Maybemummy - I was praying that you would get a  BFP I really hope that next time will be your time.

Becca - thinking of you, hoping to hear some good news from you.

Lmw - Life is really s*** sometimes, cry as much as you want, get it out of your system.  Sending you big hugs  

For everyone else on their 2ww sending you lots of PMA     its drives you a bit   but stay positive.

As for me....... well I spent most of yesterday crying, went out for a drive and bought a HPT just to confirm this morning (not that I needed to).  I found some comfort in a big box of chocolates last night.  We have decided to give FET a go in a couple of months time, we are going to keep on going to achieve our dream, but hopefully next time will be my time  .  I have got my follow up appointment tomorrow to discuss options.  As hard as it is I just want a bit of normality now, start enjoying life a bit again, catch up on housework (its slipped these past couple of months!) and my DP has his big 40 coming up so am looking forward to planning something for him.

Didsy xx


----------



## bruftons (Sep 19, 2006)

Well as I thought the HPT was negative this morning  

Well, as they say dust yourself down and get on with it!! Hard to do, but got to think positively! Got to start working my little......sorry large   off and get earning some money to pay for the next time. Hopefully we will be able to go again within the next 6 months. In the meantime have been on the internet seeing how far my airmiles will get us as got no money to go really, but feel like we both REALLY REALLY need a holiday. Luckily for us my DH's parent live in Spain and are usually come back for the summer, so we might be able to go to their villa for a couple of weeks, so all we need to pay for is flights!! 

Just wanted to say a massive thankyou to you for all your lovely thought and wishes to me over the last week. I might have to leave the board for a while to get my head together but I'll be back and fighting soon!! Good luck to all of you who are waiting for results lets hope there are lots of     

sending lots and lots of dust to you all
       

Vicki xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all just sending hugs to all those with bad or upsetting news and a big congrats to M5chy.

I had a bad panic day yesterday and I have decided to try and keep more away from the boards for a bit as I am sending myself loopy obsessing about everything even at this stage.  Much as I love hanging out on FF all day I need a break from constant posting to get my head straight.  I hope that makes sense...

Please know that I am rooting for every one of you x

Vicki hon your message came through as I was typing. I am so sorry honey x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Ladies,

EBW - know what you mean about your head being all over, I think I'm going mad  

Bruftons -   So sorry to hear your news, take some time with DH and enjoy each other for a while, you'll come back stronger to try again, it'll be your time soon  

Didsy - Good luck with your follow up appointment, live life and enjoy yourself, TX is very difficult, enjoy some me time  

Lotties mom - Pleased to hear I'm not the only one who is emotional, I'm on Gestone jabs but it's the same stuff getting pumped into you, I'm going from being all tearful one minute to being a total dragon the next  . Poor DH doesn't know what to do for the best.

Noddlez - As i say above my moods are all over the place, I can't remember being like this the last time... I am trying so hard to stay positive but not really succeeding, hoping I have a better day than yesterday, I did wake up better but there is always time  

Eimer - My birthday was the May Day BH and I was stimming so coudn't have a drink... it was strange, its the first time in a long while I've woken up on birthday weekend with no sort of hangover. Hopefully you'll get the best birthday pressie ever 

Smiler - Hope you are well

A big    , for all the BFN's

    sending everyone lots of orangey fairydust and    

Burnie xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

didsy- im so sorry hunnie you seem to be a little positive which is good for the future..... you go and have a couple of months out..and enjoy your dh 40th

EBW1969- you go and enjoy your pregnancy you have been a wonderful support to us all......just pop by time to time and let us know how you are doing !!

bruftons- so sorry to you as well hope you get that holiday you so well deserve.

lotties mom i have posted back on the other thread for you

as for me...same really only a tiny bit of brown when i wipe dont need a towel...but tested again and still neg (day 11) so not holding on to much hope now)

hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello everyone,

sorry this is going to be a bit of a depressing post. I am now on day 9 of 2WW and I seem to be falling apart. Having read some of the ladies 2WW diaries this seems to be when the mental breakdown kicks in!! I just can't stand the waiting any longer and today I have AF type pains and am not doing very well with the positive mental attitude, I just can't help thinking that it hasn't worked because I have absolutely not symptoms, apart from sore boobs, which I think is due to the progesterone pessaries.

I'm sorry, I'm feeling  a bit pathetic today!!!

Here is a positive dance for everyone, as sometimes it feels like it is only the girls on this website that truly understand how we feel and what we go through.

                                  

Helen


----------



## bramblebaby7 (May 1, 2007)

Hi everyone
Just to let you all know that after the yukky brown stuff on monday night I now have full AF  . I am sooooo upset I didnt make it to test day tomorrow . 
DH has been a rock giving lots of  and saying we will try again. We still have 7 in freezer, so will prob go for FET.
We have follow up appointment next week to see where we go.
 to everyone who has a  good luck over the next 8 months.
So sorry to everyone who got  its so disheartening to get so close, to have it all snatched away.

We are going to have a large  this weekend and spend some quality time together - something we haven't done for a while. The last few months seem to have been precision planned!

 everyone still on  hope it all goes well for you.

We *will* be back on this board soon with good news!!!

  

Speak to you all soon

Bramblebaby7
xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Helen,

I'm going through the same thing honey, 1 week in to 2ww and not signs at all, like you i have no symptoms bar sore, larger boobs, but i have had them since ET so they aren't really a sign.  It's so hard - i posted yesterday that the reason it was so hard is because the prize is so great.  Just remember what the goal is here and keep focussing on the future ! good luck and we are in this with you!


Does the messageboard have a hall of shame !!! - i found myself reaching for the preg test today only 7 days into the 2ww - has anyone ever been more pathetic than that!!  And i always classed myself as a strong chick!!!


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

bramblebaby7 - I am so sorry hun   sounds like you have the right idea to spend some quality time together now.


Hoopy - do I have to send   round! I tested early and its not worth it, you won't get a result after 7 days anyway.  Sending you lots of  for a  .

Helen316 - Stay positive    

Well I am off out now, treating myself to some new clothes   (been wanting to get some for ages but thought better hang on to see if I would have still fit in to them  ).

Didsy xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hoopy

keep away from them.........look what a i did day 10 and a bfn.......but i have still got to test on test date as you never know !! (not holding on to it though) 

good luck hoopy/helen


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww vicki and bramble so very sorry    

Lotties mom, hoppy , helen ,becca and burnie ....keep the faith and bring home the bfp's               

EBW - understand your feelings have a great pregnancy , catch up with you later on another thread

Love to all and positive vibes to anyone I've missed          

Siobhan x


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Ohhh Giris... I'm so so sorry to hear of all the BFN's. Sending you all lots of hugs!!

I'm testing on sunday and the 2ww has been driving me mad... i've been so emotional, crying all the time over anything and everything!!!

Sending lots of hugs and      to everyone testing over the next few days / weeks!!

Nat xx


----------



## steeno (May 10, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

*Can i join you please?*

This is my 3rd ICSI attempt and I am currently on day 9 of my .

I would just like to say I am so sorry to all the ladies who got a  you must be devastated. 

Can i also say  to anyone who has got a wonderfull  you must be over the moon.

 everyone.

Love Sharon.xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Bramblebaby7, soo sorry about your news. Sending you lots of  

Thank you everyone else for the messages of support during my time of mental instability!!!! You are all fantastic - couldn't get through this without you.

Hoopy, I am keeping everything crossed for you - when is your test date and what treatment did you have? Sometimes it's nice to speak to someone that is at the same stage as yourself.

Lots of      to everyone.

Helen


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Hi helen, thanks for your lovely words - i'm exactly  1 week into the 2ww so i test on the 30th May - i'm having my 1st ivf and was totally underprepared for it!  I tried to do lots of research but i guess for everyone it's different.  I sailed through all the injection (but then i am a nurse) EC and ET were both alot less hassle than i thought (18 collected, 16 fertilized normally (?), 10 frozen, 1 replaced)  then just when i thought the hard bit was over it's    the f   king .

It's hell both of us are just going mad wanting to know, we think about nothing else!!  If someone could invent a way of testing accurately really early - they would make a mint!

Good luck to all of you going through the same [email protected] time!

To make me feel better i'm sending bubbles to everyone !


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hoopy,

I don't think you  can ever prepare yourself for IVF - to use a cliche, it is a complete rollercoaster. I think most people find the 2WW the hardest, as there is nothing else that you can do but hope. My preferred method of getting through the 2WW would be extremely heavy sedation, but since that is not an option, I guess we'll just have to get on with it! 

My test date is 29th May, but I am still having those crappy cramping feels today  .

Sending lots of         to everyone.

Helen


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Helen - fingers and legs crossed for you


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all you lovely 2 week wait-ers  

Was feeling way more positive this morning and then I got a call from one of the embryologists.  Let's say he didn't have the greatest of interpersonal skills....    He was ringing to give us an update on the other 5 embies that are being cultured.  Basically they aren't developing as fast as they had hoped.  They are all still alive which is great but not made it to blasts yet (they are at the stage that they would have expected them to be at yesterday) so a bit slower that they would expect.  Of course then I started stressing about the 2 embies I have on board - arrrrg.    

Then, I dusted myself off, got a good talking to from DH and decided to get my positive head back on again.  Feeling a bit better now.  Phew.

Really annoying thing is that I have a lot of lower back pain - what is all that about?
It's retribution I reckon as I've told my netball teams that I can't play at the moment due to a back injury - and now I really do have one..... oops.  DH reckons it is to do with all the abdominal trauma and my back is not getting the support it needs at the moment.  Anyone else experience anything like this??

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all hanging in there??      

Skyblue x x x

PS the 2ww really does make you go    !!!!


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

HOOPY - I am also one week into my 2WW and test a week today (30th).  I'm also having me first IVF treatment, had one embryo put back and had 5 frozen all treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary.  I know how you feel - it's pretty terrifying stuff and something that I was totally unprepared for.  I really hope we both get our BFP's next Wednesday - I hand my sample to the lab before 10:00am and phone back after midday for the result......

BRAMBLEBABY - I just want to reiterate everyone else's thoughts - we're here for you......

Hi to everyone else.....Please send me some magical fairy dust and some stick vibes......

Positive energy and love to all you fantastic ladies - Carrie XX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Siobhan* ~ really so sorry to read your news......be gentle with yourself, many hugs 

*Bramblebaby* ~ many hugs to you too......take care 

*Vicky, Didsy* 

*Lmw*  Holding out for you for tomorrow 

*Steeno* ~ welcome to the thread....lots of luck 

*Becca* ~ how are you getting on? Ignore that test hun....too early!!

*Lotties Mom* (((hugs))) Sorry you are missing your Dad hun........hope it all works out for you 

*EBW* ~ have some good time out......take care xx

Hi *Burnie, Hoopy, Christina, Eimer, Jo, Noodlez, Helen, Natalie, Skyblue and Carrie* 

Just want to send big hugs all round,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

still here lizzy  

still spotting but now reddish......did another test this morning I KNOW I KNOW  .but im now addicted to them hopping something will change.

still bfn.........on day 11 today so not holding onto much now!!.

hope all the tomorrow testers get a good result.

becca xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all hope everyones bearing up ok, girls i know im naughty but i did a test yesterday afternoon and one today both had a really really really faint line on you can barely see it, i was wondering if anyone knows when the hcg shot is out of your system i am 10 days past et, of a 3 day transferal, so really im on day 13 from ec.I would be so suprised if this is positive because like some of you ive had terrible backache, af pains, pmt the lot
i know ive not been on here much to give support but i have found this 2ww so bad my heads been up my bum most of the time hardly spoke to anyone all i can think about is every little twinge and weird feeling ive been having and then searching them on here its really beginning to get to me,
  wish you all the very best of luck    christina x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hey hunnie..........looking good line is a line...but hold out now till test day !!!

think the shot lasts for 10 days (not 100%) sure though 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

This HCG shot people are talking about - what is it and when did people have it - i'm not aware of any shot i got unless it's given during EC  and i wasn't awake enough to realise!

good luck to all


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

At the risk of having things thrown at me for being the messageboard swot - just googled HCG and got

hCG is extensively used as a parenteral medication in fertility therapy in lieu of luteinizing hormone. In the presence of one or more mature ovarian follicles, ovulation can be triggered by the administration of hCG. As ovulation will happen about 40-45 hours after the injection of hCG, procedures can be scheduled to take advantage of this time sequence. Thus, patients who undergo IVF, typically receive hCG to trigger the ovulation process, but have their eggs retrieved at about 36 hours after injection, a few hours before the eggs actually would be released from the ovary.

So i'm assuming the HCG was the Pregnal that i injected a day or so before ec?

 This post contains unconfirmed information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## steeno (May 10, 2007)

Hi Hoopy,

I believe the HCG injection is the one (maybe pregnyl) you have 36 hours before EC.

Good luck

Love Sharon.xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

arr bless you hoopy but your right i did mine a monday 9pm and had ec wed 9am.

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

christina07 said:


> hi all hope everyones bearing up ok, girls i know im naughty but i did a test yesterday afternoon and one today both had a really really really faint line on you can barely see it, i was wondering if anyone knows when the hcg shot is out of your system i am 10 days past et, of a 3 day transferal, so really im on day 13 from ec.


Hi

The HCG injection is usually Pregnyl or Ovitrelle and it is given 36 hours before EC.

The HCG injection can stay in your system for up to 14 days & give false positive results.

If you had EC 13 days ago then the trigger injection would've been just over 14 days....it _should_ be out of your system by now but I would try not to test again until your official test date as you are more likely to get an accurate result.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all just rang clinic and they said has i only had 250 shot of hcg it will be out of my system now, but im still not holding my breath though ill test again in 2 days, 
please be true, if this is true this is a miracle as im still convinced af is on her evil way

                                              christina x


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Christina07

I tested on day 12 after IUI and got a faint positive and my clinic said that it was likely that the HCG injection would be out of my system by then. Keep that test and test again in a couple of days and see if the line is getting any darker. Sending you lots of     .

Good luck

Helen


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks for all your replies, im gonna try an forget about it for a couple of days (as if), then test again ill keep ya posted    i wish you all so so so much luck christina x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

great response - thanks, now i know what's going on!!!

Can i  pose another question - i've got the day off today and i was going to treat myself down the hairdressers - Is having my hair dyed whilst PUPO ok??  i've come this far i don't want to do anything silly now!!


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hoopy well im not a doctor, but i personally would dye my hair now if it needed doing, because i have foils anyway so nothing really touches the scalp, if your having a full head dye and are worried about it going into your bloodstream, try foils or a cap, if it must be a full head ring your clinic to put your mind at ease, at least having your hair done will take your mind off things for a little while 

good luck christina x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

I know I haven't been posting on here much but just thought I should let you know that we got a BFN  

We are gutted. I haven't stopped crying all morning and will probably carry on crying all day.

Good luck everyone


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

kiki hon I just saw your diary.  I am soo soo sorry xx

Cry as much as you need to.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

kiki - so sorry to hear your news.

take care and good luck for the future


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Well another day on... and I am slowely turning into a total mental case   ... just done a reall long post and lost it  

Hoopy - I like the question about the hair dying, mine is despaerate and was thinking of treating myself but i'm also unsure of whether it'll affect things

Christina - Best to keep off sticks for a while, although easier said than done, I'm a manic peestick addict also    I'm trying to stay away from all retail outlets that sell them so at least I've got none in the house.

Becca - sending    to you also... I've read people who test on day 13 and get a BFN and re-test on day 14 to get a positive - hang on in there and sending you lots of   and sticky vibes 

Carrie - I'm a day behind you, I test the 31st, one minute I'm wishing my life away praying for the right result on the 31st and the next I'm quite happy being PUPO and not knowing. Heres some fairydust for luck for you    

Skyblue -   embryologist, pleased you have got over it and are feeling more positive, alot of ladies suffer lower back pain so hopefully this is a good sign for you  

Steeno -   hello, welcome to madness

I'm feeling a little more positive today, only 1 more day at work then a nice long BH weekend, then only 2 more sleeps until test. I feel if I get over the weekend without   turning up it'll be a huge   as only ever get to day 11.

Bramblebaby - so sorry to hear your news - life is Sh1t sometimes  

Kiki - So sorry    I've been reading your diary also, you have a good cry and grieve your loss, like a said to Bramblebaby life is so unfair

Burnie xx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Aaaagghhh.... my bubbles have gone wrong, just noticed they are ending in an 8, can someone please blow me some to boost me back to ending in a 7.... FF won't allow to blow them to myself 

Burnie 
x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

burnie - done - lucky 7


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Phew!!! thanks Hoopy   Never believed bubbles could mean so much to me  

Burnie x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I think some double 7s are in order people...hold your horses I will see what I can do...


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Kiki - so sorry hun it's really unfair   

Christina - Wishing you another BFP on test day    

Surprising result today our test this morning at the clinic was a faint positive possibly due to.....

Little beanie hanging on in there and trying to get comfy - please god please
Chemical pregnancy
Ectopic - please no

All will depend on the blood results due back late today / tomorrow.

Trying to stay pragmatic (still heavily spotting) but praying for a miracle        

Love and babydust to all Siobhan x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

sioban
wow hun......lets keep everything crossed all is ok !! are you still bleeding heavy? is it brown still as this could be implatation!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Kiki,* honey I am so sorry 

*Hoopy * - hun I wouldnt advise you to get hair coloured if you are taking meds hun, for the simple reason that the hormones can effect the chemicals and you risk your hair going brittle and possibly snapping. I have that on the good authority of my hairdresser who is also a very close friend

Love and  to all
Tracy


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

girls..............what are my REAL chances of this working day 12 bfn red blood !!!! 

something is telling me to hold fire then the   is saying right lets crack on and start acting normal as i havent done a thing in 2 weeks.

hearts of hearts i know as the blood is red 

good luck to everyone else !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

becca - hang in there honey - i've never been there so i can't answer you questions but i'm praying for you!!!


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

kiki+ bramblebaby_so very very sorry hope you can pick yourself up soon and try again, big hugs to you xxx

ladies i want to reply to everyone but find it difficult to remember where everyones upto, how do you all do it, do you write it all down first? am i missing something or just plain 

christina x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

becca - hang on in there , clinic told me to go home and go to bed until result clear,  you should still be resting as embie could be trying to implant        

Siobhan x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi Girls

Siobhan - loads of luck to you, really hope it hangs on in there 

becca - Untill its confirmed on test day there is still hope. Hang on in there maybe its implantation bleeding.

kiki - so sorry to hear your result, life can be so cruel.

good luck to everyone who is testing over the next few days. 

Im on day 10 of wait at the mo and not really feeling anything. Few af feeling cramps yest but no sore (.)(.) or anything that could resemble implantation bleeding so a little concerned but untill that stick tells me differently on monday i still hold hope. Guess not everyone gets the early symptoms.

eimer x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

me again sorry

just a question.

ive noticed that those of you on the 2ww from IVF seem to be having to take it really easy but im on the 2ww with IUI and was told to carry on as normal but to avoid heavy lifting. why is that? sorry if its a really dumb question but if doing nothing can help with implantation shouldnt it also help with implantation in IUI?

sorry was just curious

eimer x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Eimer - Best advice for IUI and IVF is to have at least 3 days bed rest according to Zita West ...... clincs don't often say this ....mine didn't for IUI and I went out walking as normal etc.

Good luck   

Siobhan x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

eimer - i'm 2 days behind you, testing on the 30th - i too have had no symptoms at all, little bit of backache today.

trying to keep positive but it's very difficult!

in terms of our other question the first week after EC is quite painful hence why they tell you to take things easy - after that i was told to get on with life.


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

I have very little in the way of symptoms also, I'm over analysing every twinge my body makes but know deep down I'm just over sensitive at the moment. To be honest I'm not really expecting a great deal in symptoms I feel its too early. Think I'm thinking this cos I've got none so trying to convince myself  

The only thing I know for definate is that my bot is getting sore off the gestone jabs, DH throws then in like a dart, need to just hope he doesn't get a bullseye 

Hoopy - You are right, keeping positive is the hardest part... I think about the what ifs/if nots constantly, I wish I could just have a couple of days where it isn't at the front of my mind constantly  .

Eimer - Good luck for your test over the weekend   

Christina - If you scroll down below where you post there is a topic summary HTH  

Becca - It ain't over until your test, get your feet up and relax, it could be implanting.

Siobhan - Keeping everything crossed that yours little uns stick  

Oh well, not long now and finished work, I'm getting urges to go late night shopping, a bit retail therapy should pass some time.... but then think if I do get BFP I'll need bigger clothes.... decisions  

Burnie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kiki

i am so sorry hunni


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Well official BFN for us this afternoon  .  Levels were low in blood test so whatever was happening had not made it beyond initial implantation attempt. Levels were to low to say definate chemical pregnancy but the faint positive I got on Monday seems to fit. Gutted. I was quite prepared for the BFN but faint positive today again made me hope.  I know they have to check it however small to protect us from ectopics but it breached my emotional protection.

Clinic said next step is frosties but I want to do a fresh cycle again whilst FSH etc still ok , so we will probably change clinics and come back to our dear frosties later.

Down but not out.   Wishing you all the very best of luck for good strong BFP's                           

Siobhan x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

so sorry siobhan

You sound like you have a great attitude to be able to just pick yourself up and try again. Keep that positivity. Take time to get over this and then you go for it.

best of luck for any future attempts

eimer x


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Siobhan,

Just a wee note to say how sorry I am. It's really hard when you get a glimmer of hope and it is then snatched away - I've been there. Your attitude sounds really positive, though. Lots of   to you and dh.

Helen


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Siobhan* - so very sorry honey 

Sending all my fellow 2ww'ers lots of     

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Siobhan & Kiki - I am so sorry  

I had my follow up appt today with my consultant.  I have got 3 blasts on ice so I am starting FET end of June which means I will be on the dreaded 2ww again in 6 weeks time!    Although a bit jaded this time will be my time  , DP reckons my little frosties can't wait to get tucked up  . 

 to everyone on their 2ww.   

Didsy xx


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

siobhan

im so sorry hun been logging on all day hopping to see good news from you.

keep that chin up you sound very positive 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Girls on 2ww,

Just popped in to say So sorry to SIobhan, KiKi  and Bramblebaby7 - Sending you all lots of luv and hugs girls       

Good luck to all girls on 2ww - keep positive
Luv Jo xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

so sorry siobhan to hear your bad news but at least you still got a fighting spirit you will get there it,ll just take a bit longer, good luck for the next time


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Siobhan, so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time.  Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to my posting earlier today I've been encouraged by your comments about my embies.  good luck for the future

I like some of you also don't seem to have any symptoms and am concerned that it may not be a good sign.  i keep thinking that i should see some kind of spotting as a sign that my embies are implanting.  My constant knicker checking is now getting ridiculous!  .  

Eimer - my friend had IUI last year the same day we went to see Take That in concert and she stood & danced through the whole 3 hour concert and carried on working as normal and now has a fabulous baby boy  so don't worry too much.  fingers crossed for you

I've spent the afternoon in my greenhouse re-potting and planting all of my seedlings - it was quite therapeutic imagining that my embies are coming on as well as my asters and beetroot!!   this 2ww is torture and this behaviour confirms I'm going mad!

good luck for anyone testing tomorrow      
amanda
x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

morning girls

 for me I'm afraid  ......... my clinic told me to test today as shut over the weekend.I'm not shocked as been bleeding since Tuesday (now full on ).

both DH and i had a cry last night  ...then said right lets go out have dinner and have a chat on what we are going to do if it doesn't work !! we have decided to give it another shot in a few months...need a holiday first ! and then start !!

I'm so thankful for all your support on here...........i will be back on this 2ww soon. ill still be popping in to see how you are all doing !!!

good luck to you all...........WE NEED TO SEE SOME MORE   .


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Becca,

So sorry, sending you lots of   

Helen


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Becca - I am so sorry hun  , have a nice holiday and some time out and come back stronger.

Didsy xx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning Girls

Becca - I am so sorry  hun. You seem to have a great positive attitude to pick yourself up and have another go. Have a great holiday and best of luck for your next go.

day 11 of 2ww for me, getting a bit close now!!!! very scared. been getting af like cramps but until the witch appears im still holding on to a bit of hope. DH isnt so positive hes convinced its all over and really down. Ive been coping alot better than him with everything. trying to keep him positive as it is only our first go at iui so will be a miracle if it does work.

good luck to anyone else testing today, its about time you had some BFP to celebrate.

hope everyone enjoys there bank holiday weekend and good luck to everyone joining me in testing this weekend.

eimer x


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Becca - so sorry hun, take care.

Day 9  for me and excatly the same as Eimer - all the AF symptoms - so not very confident - what's going on girls - where have all the   's gone 

i'm so tempted to do a test - tomorrow, just to confirm what i already think - Day 10 test ?? would it show anything anyway ??

love to all


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hoopy step away from the tester!!!!!!! Day 10 wouldnt give a def answer. 

I know how you feel though i just want to know!!!! i have read plenty of peoples comments on here where they have had all the af signs and gone on to have a bfp so until its confirmed there is still hope for both of us. 

hang on in there and wait till day 14 to test

eimer x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kiki, Becca and Siobhan ~ really so sorry about your news........many hugs to you all 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

eimer - of course i know your right and on the positive side, if it was AF i'd have probably attacked the person who cut me up on the way to work this morning


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

So sorry becca...you have a good holiday and take time to get over this. i am always here if you need to chat.
karen


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

ladies,

Siobhan - So sad to hear your news   you are very brave and your attitude is great, you are right to go for another fresh cycle whilst levels are up   

Becca -    to you also, enjoy some time with DP and your holiday, it'll make you stronger for your next go 

Hoopy -    sending the police, keep off the sticks, it'll not be a true reading and will make you more anxious, when has hospital told you to test.

Eimer - I'm the same as you, I have very few symptoms, in fact only have sore (.)(.) and know this is gestone... In fact quite like these new big boobs apart from they weigh about a half a stone each... I've gone from having 2 spots to proper boobies  . You stay positive and good luck for your test over the weekend   

Amanda - your therapeutic afternoon sounds just the tonic, when do you test

Didsy - end of june will be here before you know it and you can tuck them   in where they belong.... hope this will be your time  

Burnie xx


----------



## Lmw (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all, 
 Well its a definate bfn for me as well. Af is in full flow. Follow up appointment is on the 6th so we shall see where we go from here. DH and i had a really good chat last night, tears and all. Feeling alittle more positive today. Thank you all for your support i know i don't post very often but i read all your stories and am hoping and praying for BFP's all round. 

 I am so sorry to all of you that have had a bfn this week, the emotional roller coaster is unbelievable. I am sure that all of us will get our dream so don't give up. xxxxxxxx
 
   Lucy


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi all
So sorry Becca & Lucy   don't give up on the dream and good luck for the future.

i test on the 31 May but I'm considering testing 2 days early as i have to go back to work.  i haven't told anyone in work that I'm having any treatment at all and it was difficult enough coping before this 2ww began so I'm thinking that if i get the test out of the way it will make getting back to "normal" at work a little easier (who am i trying to kid!).  sorry if this sounds a little negative but thats the way I'm feeling today.

best wishes to everyone, we need more   to give us some hope!
amanda
x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Lucy, you and DH take some time to think your options, grieve for your loss and good luck with follow up appointment

Amanda - We test on the same day, I test the 31st also, you are best not to test 2 days early, it could give you a false result,    how many days after transfer is the 31st for you. My hospital has told me not to test before 14 days after ET, I'm gonna try and hold out, on previous goes I have got AF before day 14 so had no need to test so hoping I at least get to the day this time. 

God, my   is sore off injections now, I thought it was going well until today. Only on day 8 and knicker checking already, this 2nd week is always the worse, just hoping the long weekend keeps my mind off things a bit ..... as if  

Burnie x


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

i feel numb.....I've been suffering with constipation and was so relieved to finally go to the loo earlier but it looks like AF has arrived.  Its not gunky brown stuff it is fresh blood that i wiped (sorry if TMI) and now i have cramps so it doesn't look good does it.  And there was me talking about testing early i may not even get that far 

I'm going to see if a day resting can help, i know I'm clutching at straws but I'm so desperate for this to work 
amanda
xx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

cant believe all the bad news that is on here its so unfair.

Amanda1 - so sorry - big hugs to you it possible it could be implantaion bleeding seems early to get af. thinking of you and hoping everything is ok

Lucy - so sorry to you to hun. good luck with whatever follow up route you decide to take. 

this whole journey is so emotional and im only on my first treatment. cant imagine how it must feel to go through treatment after treatment for it not to work. how cruel if life sometimes.

to everyone else on 2ww stay positive - hard i know- and lets hope for some BFP soon.

eimer


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

oh my flipping god ive done another test this morning it was great big fat positive, rang clinic so was my recipients test positive, i cant tell you how i am over the moon for us both, i have been crying all morning with happiness, hope this gives some hope to you girls still waiting to test as i was convinced  af was on the way, but i know its different symptoms for everyone im still routing for all you girls 

wishing you all the very best of luck and thanks so much for putting up with my depressing posts you all deserve your dream  christina x


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

yipee big congratulations to you christina. that is fantastic news and it gives the rest of us on the 2ww hope.

enjoy your pregnancy and i hope everything goes well for you

eimer x x x


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Christina - wonderful news - way to go girl - about time we had some positive news !

      

it's given me fresh hope too

take care

Hoopy


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

Hey girls... 

Can everyone keep as many fingers crossed for me as possible for the next hour... i'm supposed to be testing on sunday but had really bad AF pains this morn so i rang my clinic.. they have told me to test today!!! I'm soo nervous. Waiting for dh to get home which should be in about half hour...

omg omg omg... i so wasn't ready for this today!!!


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Big hugs for Siobhan, Becca and LMW I know how hard it is and I hope in time the pain will ease, you all seem to be looking to the future which is great and really hope your next treatments will bring you your dream.

Christina07 Really pleased your dream has come true and that of your recipients. Enjoy a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Natalie praying your get good news. let us know when you feel able.

Lots of love to all
Jaybxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nat my mate

good luck you know how much i want this to be a bfp for you


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Aww Becca and LMW I'm so very sorry to hear your sad news , really crushed for you both  , take time out with your hubbies and heal self then back fighting again   

Christina - Fantastic a BFP just what we needed after a bad couple of days, wishing you so much happiness and a very healthy and happy pregnancy         

Natalie - Everything crossed for the test hun   

Burnie - sorry your bum hurts .... reminded me of yesterday in clinic ....I asked for more progesterone cover with Gestone .  They don't do Gestone but the nurse said you wouldn't like it , the needle is big and the injection is gloopy......well said I ...if I thought it would get me a baby after all the jabs and poking I've been thru I'd gladly inject something the size of my   into my   if I thought it would work   

Thank you so much for all the lovely comments it really helps at this time.

Love and baby dust to all       

Siobhan x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Christina * - Huge congratulations honey   great news!

*Natalie* -  my fingers are crossed for you hun - is he back yet? Have you done it?

*Becca & Lucy* - so very sorry  

*Amanda* - you put your feet up and get some rest hun      

Much  to all my fellow 2ww'ers!!

Love and 
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Best of luck natalie


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all

Bruftons - I am so sorry darling.  Big cuddles sent your way.     You are really amazing keeping so positive.  Good luck for the future.  May your dreams come true very soon.

EBW - We all understand about the 2ww madness.  It is driving me completely potty.

Becca - Posted to you on the other thread.  I am so sorry darling.

Helen316 - Try to hold it together.  We all know how maddening it can be, but if you get that magical BFP at the end it will all be worth it.  Just keep remembering that.  I think we are testing on the same day, so good luck for Tuesday.

Bramblebaby - So sorry, big cuddles sent to you.     7 in the freezer is good though.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Hoopy - You are not the only one reaching for the pee stick early.  I bought some the other day after vowing I wouldn't and even got so far as opening the box.  How pathetic am I.  It is still too early.  Do you count your days from ER or ET?

Natalie - Good luck for Sunday hunny.  Hope it is good news.  Just read your other thread.  Good luck.  Let us know soon.

Steeno - Welcome and good luck.

Christina - A line sound good to me.  Sending positive thoughts your way, and hoping it really is good news.     Just read your other thread.  CONGRATULATIONS.   

Kiki - So sorry hunny.  Big cuddles sent to you.   

Burnie - I like the attitude.  Maybe I should think in how many sleeps it will be and then it won't seem as long.

Maybemummy - I am so sorry, I am crying for you.      Will you really change clinics, and which one are you thinking of moving to?  Good luck in whatever you decide to do in the future.  Keep us informed.

LMW - So sorry for you too darling.  Big cuddles.   

Amanda - I hope that it is not really the end.  Keep hoping until you get the proper results back, and make sure you get lots of rest.

As for me.  No side effects anymore (apart from some nasty wind (TMI sorry) horrid cyclogest), which is very much like my last BFN so not holding out much hope, but as they always say it isn't over till the fat lady sings, and I am keeping my mouth firmly closed at the moment, and trying to keep myself busy to make the time go quicker.

Lets all chant together on here.  WE NEED SOME MORE BFP'S PLEASE.  Sending lots of babydust and positive thoughts to all of us still waiting to test.            
Hope you all have a great weekend, and bank holiday for all those in the UK.


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Christine, huge congratulations on your    . It's about time we had some good news.    . Did you test early, what was your test date?

Lotties mum, thanks for the message of support. I am feeling a bit better today, but still getting nasty AF pains. No bleeding yet   . I think we do test on the same day. Good luck for Tuesday, sending you lots of    .

Helen


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

helen -yeah tested early, yesterday and today, yesterday really faint positive and a little bit darker today but ive rang the clinic and they said hcg shot will deffo be out of my system because i only had the 250 one, im made up best of luck for your test


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Nat everything crossed for you Honey.

Lotties mum - buying those pee sticks is as bad as testing      (don't hate me i'm a nurse, so mine get liberated from the NHS)

good luck everyone else.


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Christina what wonderful news   wishing you a healthy 9 months.

I've taken it easy today and haven't had anymore spotting but still got cramps.  please god don't let AF come  DP is much more positive and has said its not over til the fat lady sings too!  I have been pathetic today i don't know how he puts up with me

best wishes for all those still waiting,  wishing you all baby dust 
amanda
x


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Dearest Girls 
I have tears in my eyes just reading this thread.... isn't just tooooooo much!
Well I had ET today, had six grade 1's which is fab and two little blighters put in this morning, so the 2WW is ON !! For all you girls taking tests very soon I have everything crossed, just remember you are all wonderful.
Wish me luck and I'll keep you posted on how I get on ......
love and   
Tracey xxxx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

christina - fantastic news  

BIG HUGS to the BFNs today - IF sucks.......   

Hang in there all you other 2ww's     

Well for me that's another day done - woo hoo !   

Feeling a lot more positive today.  Well just that there is nothing more I can do about it.....I've been in a "what will be will be" mood today.   Actually been really productive and got lots of housebound jobs done which I'm pleased about.  Now looking forward to a nice 3 day weekend and spending a bit of time with DH.   

Have nice relaxing, romantic weekends everyone and take care of yourselves. 

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hi to everyone and congratulations to all you ladies who got your    .

To those who didn't - here is some     - lots of love.......

Well this 2WW is starting to really get me down - I'm on day 9 and test on Wednesday.  Can you tell me if you have passed the date your   would have normally been due?  Also, when is the 'normal' day to have any implantation bleeding?

Thanks for all your ongoing support - you truly are all amazing women.

Love always &     to you all.

Carrie XX


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG... 

Its official.... I got a BFP today!!! So shocked, can't quite believe it!!! 

Good Luck and lots of      to everyone testing soon 

Big Hugs to all the BFN's... IF Sucks.  Wishing you all the very best for the future!

Nat xx


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Dear 2ww's

Its an official BFP for me too!!!  2nd one i can see for Newport Wales!

Well done Natalie I am thrilled to bits for you!!!

To all the other 2ww's i wish you all the best of luck!

My heart goes out to anyone who got -'s IFV can be so crule. Stay strong and positive it will happen!!

Luv Becci xxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Nat and Becci  - well done girls great news - the   's are back

woooo hooooooooo

bubbles on the way


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Nat and Becci

 to both of you. well done. enjoy your pregnancies, there is hope for us all

eimer x


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi  

Do you mind if I join this thread?

I had ET yesterday,had 11 eggs mon,7 fertilized then when we went back yesterday only 2 had made it through,but I am grateful for what weve got.We've named them Bert and Ernie  

I'm testing on 8th June which is day before DH 30th   so hoping it will be a double celebration.

 to those with a   and   to everyone on  

Love Mel xx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi Mel

welcome to the madness of the 2ww. Im on my first 2ww with IUI and it has been tough. On day 11 at mo so not long to go.

I test on my birthday so im hoping for a double celebration aswell.

good luck to you 

eimer x


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Way to go Nat and becci BFP's yay         Wishing you both a very happy and healthy pregnancy..... is it worth us all moving to Newport?

Went to the GP today , he was great , is referring me to Care at Nottingham -  I've heard they don't hold with unexplained infertility and try to establish root cause where poss .  I also asked about private blood tests and he said he will also do a battery of tests from us and sort out immune tests etc on NHS, better than expected.  Feeling more positive and a little less tearful today.

Love and babydust for lots more BFP's         

Siobhan x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Girls (and guys) i really need your help - ok so i couldn't hold out    and tested this morning (day 10 after ET, was due to test in 4 days).  I got a +ve and was obviously really happy, but now an hour later i'm remembering that i should have waited till test day, and feeling as if it's just a nasty trick of the pee stick.

What are the chances of the test being correct?

Anyone heard of people testing positive this early and it being a neg on test day?

any info greatly received, good or bad please be honest with me- i just need some help as i'm going crazy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hoopy * -   honey, when did you have your HCG trigger shot? I think it should be out of your system by now, so it's looking good for you sweetheart!!! So pleased xxxx - remember how early Sho tested?? And she is just fine x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

miss TC - i had my pregnal exactly 2 weeks ago today at 6pm.  i just wish i had waited now i'm just in limbo wondering if i can trust the test - i'm going to POAS for the next 4 days - analyising everything every minute.

BTW if i am    i'm blaming the chat room, i was in there last night for the first time having a great laugh with the others - some of those girls are a bit blue     i think i brought the worst out of them.


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning

Hoopy - ive got my fingers crossed for you. i have no idea about if HCG is out of system. its looking good though. well done!!!

day 12 for me. had a really swollen stomach yest, today its gone down but i have af cramps and sore boobs, stay away wicked  please!!!!!!!!

i know its not over till its over but im losing hope how i feel. 

good luck to anyone testing this weekend

eimer x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

eimer - i had the normal AF pains hence my testing - your still in it hun, stay positive


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

thanks hoopy

i guess i just want it so bad and with my birthday on monday i dont want af to arrive and ruin everything. im not gonna test early however much i want to!!!!!

i still have hope.

loads of luck to you really hope it stays positive for you

eimer x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

I had 3 grade 1 eggs put back in yesterday with assisted hatching so please can I join your thread?

Kerry
xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

of course you can kerry

good luck to you hope it works this time for you   

eimer


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

welcome kerry - good luck to you and all


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hoopy, you naughty girl, testing early - congratulations on your  . I am now in limbo and wondering whether I should also test early - it is day 11 for me. What do you girls think? I am still getting AF pains and they are driving me nuts - it's just the uncertainty of it all.

Becci and Natalie - congrats on your    . Lots of luck and  . Enjoy your pregnancy.

Helen


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

step away from the pee stick Helen

wait till test day. Its paid off for Hoopy but if its a BFN you will wish you waited because you will still be in limbo.

im day 12 with af cramps but we are still in with a chance. I dont know how many times i have read about girls thinking its all over because of having af symptoms then going on to get a BFP. There is just no way of telling.

good luck to you

eimer


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Right, I have calmed down a bit now. I have no tests in the house and I am  not going to buy any until Monday night - I am going to stick to my guns. I just hope I get to Tuesday without AF showing up. Thanks for the message eimer.

Helen


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hoppy- its usually about 10 days for the hgc shot to go..........so i'd say welldone in getting your positive ..


girls stay away from the pee sticks    

i tested on day 10 and i was unlucky and got a negative but those four days leading up to test day was horrid i was hopping it would change.

so girls try and hold out.

well girls got a call from the clinic yesterday and have now booked us in for the 12th june to see the consultant and to see what is plan 2........but the nurse said she advised us to start on next AF end of june. need to get my head around that first..........will wait to see what is said first......surly your body needs to recover !!! nurse reckons not..!!

good luck girls xxx


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

I really need your help as I am SO worried.  I got up at 7:00am this morning to do the pessaries, and went for a wee first.  When I wiped (sorry - I know it's early), there was some blood - not a lot but some.  I have just been for another wee, and it was the same again - not pouring or anything, just there when I wiped.  Now I don't have any AF pains but I am going crazy with worry.  I am on day 10 of my 2WW and test on Wednesday.  

Please help = any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Helen - don't test early if you can possibly help it, look at me - i got a +ve but am still going mad wondering if it's the hgc shot or a faulty test or what ever, it really doesn't solve anything - i was just being dumb.

Carrie - i can only reiterate what i've read on this board - implantation (so light bleeding) can occur from day 5 - 12 after ec - so it could be that.

Good luck i'm rooting for you!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am on day 15 of a 16 day wait and im so scared about testing now lol.....this time tomorrow i will know

im having af pains and at night i am having pain in my ovaries

i hate this part is so scarey

girls do not test early even my clinic said i could yesterday but if it was negative i would have to retest, i say test once and once only


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

kara well done on sticking it out - wish i had that mental strength,  btw what part of wales are you from i used to live in sunny monmouth!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im in pembrokeshire west wales

im dreading tomorrow so scared

so girls digital or normal, i thought digital as i can't go though the whole did i see a line thing then


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Kara - i used both the line was so thin on the first one i had to reach for the digital - it was 5.30 am and DH thought i'd drawn the line on myself as i was getting that desperate.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so it a digital it will be, i did a digtal last night and even though dh told me the result i still had to look

god i hope this is it

was yours a day 3 transfer?


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Carrie - it could be implantation bleeding. day 10 seems to be the most common day to get this. take things easy and hopefully it will stop and be a good sign for you

kara  - Loads of luck for your test tomorrow. the af pains could be early preg signs aswell so stay positive. im trying to convince myself that aswell!!!!!

eimer x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Kara - 2 day transfer for me - 

wooo hoo DH is obviously trusts the test more than i do - BIG flowers have arrived.

Anyway i'll leave you girls to it - good luck and i'll update on my situation soon

loads of love and   

Hoopy


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Thanks for all the support.  Please sprinkle lots of fairy dust and send sticky vibes - I hope and pray our little bean stays with us as he / she is SOOOOO loved......

Here is some for all of you........   

HOOPY - I am due to test on 30th May also - did you have any slight bleed / signs of implantation?

Thanks again to you fantastic fertility friends.....

Love always - Carrie XX


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

OMG Hoopy - that is such exciting news !!!! 
You are right re the chat room - was hilarious convo.   

So tell us more about your symptoms??
I've been having a dull AF type ache since ET - I thought it was the left-over pain from EC.  Then I got really bad lower back pain for about 4 days (bit better today but not 100%).  No spotting yet    

All the best to everyone else !!     

I'm only on day 5 of 2ww so ages to go but got this is the hardest one yet.

Love to all,

Skyblue x x x

PS sending you all bubbles cos you all deserve it for being such great support !!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

Carrie/ Skyblue - i'm trying to stay calm, i still can't believe it - it's far to early to test and i'm so annoyed with myself for not holding out at least a couple more days.  Honestly i've had no pregnancy symptoms at all only normal af symptoms - no implantation bleeding or anything!

As i said to you last night (skyblue) had wopping (.)(.) from EC day and just been feeling the onset of period pains over the last day or so, although i have been feeling rather horny (sorry if TMI) - if that's a symptom isn't it lovely.

Anyway good luck to you both - i'm trying to keeping my feet firmly on the ground.

Bubbles for everyone


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Hoopy - didn't notice on the other thread that you had tested +ive on day 10 with digital test. This is a really good sign as that far out they are less sensitive than traditional.

Carrie - Sounds like implantation bleed to me hun , as long as things don't go full flow *and you won't it's all to play for PUPO    

To those with AF pains , when I was spotting heavily last week I scanned the whole site for positive examples of ladies who had severe AF pains and strong BFP then babies and heavy spotting / light period and strong BFP / babies .......found some on the bleeding front one lady bled up to 22weeks prg but the evidence for AF pains and a BFP was huge so don't fret it can be a positive early pregnancy sign.

Love and babydust to all Siobhan x

          *


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls,
Just gotta jump in on this thread if you don't mind.

I am due to test on Weds also and have been having AF pains for the last 2 1/2 days with light spotting at wee time.(sorry)

I thought I had had it and that was it so you have really cheered me up and given me a bit more hope.  I did a test on friday(far too early i know and it was an asda own brand!!!) 

my last 2 2wws I had usual AF symptoms such as PMt and sore boobs but this time it is just the pains and spotting.  Is this good or bad?  I don't know.

Also got worried cos when I had m/carriage the pain came first followed few days later by bleeding. 

Am just going from positive to negative every second.

Help!!!!!!!!

Keeks xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

keeks fingers crossed

im like you and go from postive to negative every second

hope i sleep tonight


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi

Kara  for tomorrow,keeping fingers crossed       

Kerry Hi and Welcome,I'm new on here too.  with everything

Eimer and Helen How are you both feeling?       

Becci and Nat  on your  

Carrie Sending you lots of       

Skyblue Sent you  back to.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.Hope we get some 

Love Mel xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm having a bit of a down day today, keep bursting into tears because I think things have not worked this time. I know it's too early to tell, but still having AF type pains, although no bleeding yet, and (.)(.) a bit sore, but I think that is the progesterone pessaries because they have been like that since I started taking them over a week ago. However, still    so that can only be a good sign - trying to convince myself (and not doing a very good job). Am supposed to be going to a hoe down (yeeeharr!) tonight, but not really in the mood. Anyway, it's probably not a very good idea to dance is it?

Hang on in there everyone on the 2ww, we are in this together. Can I say a big thanks to all the lovely ladies that have said nice supportive things on here to me - you are all fantastic. 

     to everyone.

Helen


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone   

Hope you've all had a good day and not gone too   ??

I've just spend most of the afternoon with a load of friends pretty much all with babies - AAARRRGGGG.  Why do I do this to myself??
They are all lovely (the friends and the babies !) - but if I had a £1 for everytime someone said "it'll be you next" or "are you thinking of starting a family" or "awww babies love you, you'd make a great Mum" - well, I'd be a MILLIONAIRE !!  Had to write you guys cos I knew you'd all understand.  

Thank you so much Hoopy, Maybemummy, Keeks, Cossie, Kara and Helen - obviously like all of us on the 2ww am stupidly analysing everyting tiny thing.  Even an itchy nose - "oh - gotta be a sign" !!!!!   

Sending loads of   to you all - and Kara, all the best for test day  

Lots of love,  

Skyblue x x x


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Carrie Grant,

I've just noticed on another thread that your consultant is Dr Yates. Are you at the Nuffield in Glasgow, because my consultant is Dr Yates at the Nuffield!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you are well and that the symptoms you have been having are down to implantation bleeding.

Sending you lots of     .

Helen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lmw* ~ really sorry you got a BFN hun 

*Amanda* ~ hope you are feeling a bit better today...here's some positive vibes   Do i need to send the  

*Carrie* ~ i hope it's implatation bleeding too......everything crossed for you  

*Siobhan* ~ that sounds like a really positive and helpful doc you have there.....much luck to you hun 

*Hoopy* ~ sounding good for you.....think i need to send the   to the chat room!! Will you test again tomorrow?

*Helen* ~ step away from the peesticks!!! Oh, just saw Eimer wrote that too 

*Tracey* (Surfbint) ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test hun? Good luck with your 2ww  

*Mel* (Cossie) ~ hi and welcome to you too....hope you DH gets the best pressie on his birthday  

*Kerry* ~ welcome back to you and the lovely Sweep......loads of luck   Can I have your test date too please? 

*Keeks* ~  wecome to the thread.....good luck for Weds  

*Christina* ~ wow congratulations and thats great news that your recipient got a BFP too  

*Natalie and Becci* ~ congratulations to you too.....enjoy!!

Hi to everyone else.....sorry for not catching up with all but sending much love and babydust 

Hope everyone's having a good BH weekend despite the manky weather,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just got AF full flow so that is it for me I spose. unless you have heard any tales of BFP after AF. Is this 1 embie leaving? could there be 1 staying?

Who am I trying to kid eh?

Back to the drawing board again then.
Does this ever end?

Keeks


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Thank you all So very much for the love and support, especially today when I had this spotting.  I'm scared to preempt anything, however, there hasn't been any more blood as yet (please God let it stay that way)........  I think I will drive both myself and my DH potty by my test date on Wednesday - as I am typing this, he is upstairs keeping out my way as I'm like a crazy woman!!

KEEKS - Stay strong and test as normal on your actual test date - Here is some     for you......

LMW - Thinking of you - stay strong............

Amanda, Siobhan, Hoopy, Helen, Tracey, Mel, Kerry, Christina, Natalie, Becky and anyone else I've missed - love to you all - Lots of       &       to ALL you extra special ladies.......

HELEN316 - Hi and welcome to the board!!  I attend the ACU Unit at Glasgow Royal Infirmary and am under Dr Yates.  He must do work at Nuffield also.  He is great and I really feel confident with him.  As I've had loads of bowel surgery for Crohn's Disease, he insisted on only putting back 1 Embryo and freezing 5 which I was really upset about initially, however, he knows what he's talking about and I just had to trust him with this one.  He done my egg collection and my egg transfer.  How do you find him?  When do you test?  I'm on day 10 of my 2WW and am slowly losing my marbles.........

Lots of love to you ladies - Carrie XX

PS Please send some sticky vibes & fairy dust - stay with us little bean - we love you so much...................


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls

WEll test day tomorrow for me. still no sign of af but all the symptoms that her arrival is iminent. im not giving up until the fat lady sings though. going out today to take mind off it. Birthday tomorrow so refuse to let it ruin my weekend completely. not got much hope left though. 
But i guess hoopy is proof that you can have classic af symptoms at still get af.

carrie - all the best to you for test day.

skyblue -  i know how you feel, had my cousin come round yest with their new baby, its hard but i wouldnt wish this on anyone. stay strong and our time will come!!

Helen - hang on in there, there is always hope untill there if definate proof. dont beat yourself up as there may be no need to. Im in the same boat. convinced its over but im hanging on to a little bit of hope


keeks - good luck hun, there are plenty of people who have tested positive with all the usual af cramps so stay strong and hang on it there. 

hoopy  - how are you? are you gonna test again just to be sure. im so hoping you are you have been a great support and deserve this.

well to anyone testing today or tomorrow loads of luck, guess that includes me!!! 

   to everyone

eimer x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

congratulations nat, becca and hoopy wishing you loads and loads of luck for the next 8 months take it easy now, enjoy girls!    (hoopy i tested early and clinic said hcg shot would deffo be out, i tested day 10 after et so dont panic your preggers, do you know which strenght hcg you had??) love christina x

good luck to every one waiting to test looks like this threads on a roll now so come on girls!!!


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

My test date is 8 June.  Don't know what to think this time.  After last time's disappointment I was determined that I wasnt going to get too excited but after having assisted hatching and 3 put back in I cant help but get excited.  If this doesnt work I dont think anything will!!

I will keep you posted of any symptoms I have.  As yet I dont have sore (.) (.) or AF pains but I am really sleepy.  

Good luck everyone.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Carrie Grant I find Dr Yates really nice, although the only problem is that he is very difficult to get hold of because he spends most of his time at the GRI - he is only at the Nuffield early mornings and some evenings, but he is very good at phoning back if you have any questions. I am now on day 12 of  , test on Tuesday. Was watching the Any Dream Will Do prog last night (you know the one about Joseph and his technicolour dreamcoat competition) and the two boys in the sing off, sang Barry Manilow's I made it through the Rain - I cried my eyes out the whole way through!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am defo losing my marbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to all testing in the next few days - lets bring home the  .

      

Helen


----------



## muff0303 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello

Can I join you?

Had my ET yesterday, 2 embies on board.  Just at the start of the   and don't test until 12th June which is 17 days past ET, seems a long time to me  

Good luck and sticky vibes to all those on the  

Love Tracy x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Girls - tested again today and it's still a positive, although i'm convinced the line isn't as strong as yesterday so i'm off to buy the digital pee test sticks why i don't just buy shares in clearone,  is beyond me.

Good luck to all testers this weekend.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a faint postive today

what the hell does that mean, i will need blood test at clinic on tuesday i think


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone, sorry i haven't been here for a while I'm afraid I've been wallowing a bit since my show on Friday.   However......still not full AF! it's brown gunky stuff (sorry TMI) I'm just praying that if I can get through today and tomorrow without full AF I can afford to be as positive as DH.

has anyone else experienced this and still gone on to have BFP?  

This is definitely a rollercoaster of emotions and i also go from feeling positive to negative within minutes, it's making me CRAZY  

Good luck and best wishe to everyone testing soon 
Love, luck and baby dust to you all

Amanda x


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Amanda,

It' not over until it's over - if that makes any sense. Hang in there - I know it's hard, but you don't have full blown AF so that is a good sign. Try and stay positive if you can and do things to take your mind off it, if that's possible.

Sending you lots of      for a  .

Helen


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Just so you know my test day is the 8th also..... 
Fingers crossed .... 

chunkymonkeyuk 1 May ICSI 
merrilees 2 May IVF
RazzyB 2 May IVF 
nadinec 2 May IVF 
annmarie07 3 May IVF 
JacksJ 3 May FET 
brandi 3 May IVF
steffan 4 May IVF
h19670 4 May ICSI 
bonzi_2002 5 May FET 
george paws 6 May IUI 
wrenster  7 May ICSI 
kateag 7 May ICSI 
Spangle122 7 May FET 
angels12 8 May IVF
jayb 8 May ICSI 
bellaspice 8 May ICSI 
munchkinmogil 9 May IVF
SKC 9 May ICSI 
Hope4best 10 May IVF 
Midgey 10 May IVF 
allybee17 10 May IVF 
GC 10 May IVF 
not givin in never 11 May
Fidget 11 May IVF 
curlywurly 11 May ICSI 
pobby 11 May IVF 
badtastebear 11 May 
janetsteps 12 May ICSI 
mummywannabe 13 May IVF 
EBW1969 14 May ICSI 
Alisha 14 May FET 
JEN1 15 May IVF 
Gizzle 15 May ICSI 
Jenny A 16 May IVF 
sallyanne1 17 May ICSI 
larkles 17 May IVF 
[email protected] 18 May ICSI 
Fingerscrossed! 18 May IVF
smiler 19 May IVF 
blondieh 21 May ICSI 
lucyjane 21 May IVF
babycrazy 21 May IVF
m5chy 22 May
*Scooby* 22 May ICSI 
Lmw 23 May IVF 
Didsy 23 May ICSI 
bruftons 23 May IVF 
kiki2u 24 May ICSI 
Maybemummy 24 May IVF 
bramblebaby7 24 May ICSI 
pjmonster 24 May IVF
BABOUCHKA 25 May IUI
natalie83 25 May IVF 
BecciMac 26 May ICSI 
becca 26 May IVF 
christina07 26 May ICSI 
kara76 27 May IVF
eimer 28 May IUI
steeno 28 May ICSI
helen316 29 May FET
lotties mom 29 May ICSI
Hoopy 30 May IVF
Carrie Grant 30 May IVF
keeks 30 May IVF
Miss TC 31 May IVF
amanda1 31 May ICSI
Burnie 31 May IVF
noodlez 1 Jun ICSI
Niki W 1 Jun ICSI
Skyblue 3 Jun ICSI
frannyt 8 Jun IUI
cossie 8 Jun IVF
kjones IVF
surfbint ICSI

Love, luck and babydust,



Much love, Lizzy xxx[/size][/font][/color]
[/quote]


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

LMW - Happy birthday honey

Hope everyone's ok today even though the weather is crap......

I'm having a good day, hubby off surfing and I've got the remote control to myself.. he he !!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 LMW


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello again

well still no sign of af so thats good.  
really scared to test tomorrow.

Kara - a faint positive is surely still positive. So congrats to you. Hopefully the bllod test will confirm it for you.

Hoopy - really pleased for you  

Amanda - hang on in there till test day. until af fully arrives there is always hope, good luck to you

Tracy - welcome to you, good luck for your test day

Been raining all day so got DVD and bag of sweets tonight, sounds good to me

hope you are all enjoying your weekend

eimer


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Hope you are all doing OK and not going too loopy   ?

Just wanted to send you all lots of   especially those testing soon.   

Kara - faint positive is still a positive !!

Been having AF pains for two days now and started to get v worried but trying to ignore it - best policy I reckon.

Skyblue x x x

PS eimer - bag of sweets and DVD - sounds perfect - all the best for tomorrow x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Eimer - how good are you - waiting till the right day - well done girl, i've got everything crossed for you.

Kara - a faint positive is great news   

Amanda - hang in there girl remember you are still PUPO   

love to all the others going through this


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Girlie's,

Kara, i tested on day 11 and got a positive line, then tested day 12 and it was fainter than day before!? I went on to test using a clearblue digital and got a positive within a min!! A + is a + to me, so take it easy Hun. best wishes for official test day!!  

Amanda, How many embies did you have put back in?? Could one be leaving hence spotting? The other could be nesting in the comfort of your womb!! I had cramps from day 10 until even now and i have done 6 tests since my first BFP as i still cant get my head round the fact! You hang in there girl put your feet up and take it easy. xxx Best wishes.  

For all you others in 2ww, from what i experienced, my cramps came and went throughout the day but was stronger at night. I found watching telly in bed with a pillow under my feet, or with my feet up helped ease them off. i also tend to get cramping when i needed to empty my bladder and then they would dissapear instantly!?! weird.  

Take care and lots of babydust Becci xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

kara - i'm the same as BecciMac, tested early got a BFP, tested next day and it was fainter.  so faint is still a +ve


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Becci

I get that too - cramps get worse when I need to go to the loo.  Thank you - really helpful !!   

Skyblue x x x


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Hoopy soory i missed you hunny, Fab news on your    Good luck with your official test date, Although you already know lol!!!!

We all are having the same pattern... 

Becci xx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Becci - sure does seem that we are all following the same pattern, although i'm not claiming a BFP just yet - i'm still a couple of days away from test date


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi

Helen When are you testing?I've had bad day 2,i've felt so irritable today.Hope you had a good day at the Hoe Down.

Skyblue Good job we're going through this all together,I've had all the comments aswell today.I know they mean well but don't they juust get on your (.)(.)

Keeks and Carrie Sending you both       

Eimer [fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW  [/fly] and  for testing.

Hoopy  on your 

Kerry Hi,we're testing same day so we'll be able to compare notes 

Tracy Hi and welcome to , 

Amanda Sending you lots of       

Kara , sounds good hunni

CMW [fly]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU [/fly]

Becci  on 

I've had horrible day today,have felt really irritated and can't stand DH,please tell me if this is normal.

Hope you've enjoyed the  weekend.

Love Mel xx


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Hi Mel,

If it's any help i was very firey during my treatment sometimes it was best for DH to stay well clear. During 2ww though i have been allot mor laid back and stress free. I think it affects people in different stages!!

Best wishes Becci xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Mel,

I have had a better day today, thank goodness. Hope you are feeling better yourself. Hoedown was good, actually managed not to think about things for a few hours, which is quite an achievement, and have a good laugh. You probably all think I am a miserable cow going from my posts on here, but I am not normally like this!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am testing on Tuesday, when is your test date?

    

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Eimer,

I just noticed that you are testing tomorrow - Good Luck, sending you lots of            .

Helen


----------



## cossie (Jun 12, 2006)

Helen  with testing on Tues,sending you       

i'm not testing till 8th June,got ages yet,feel a lot better this evening but DH has gone to bed now .He's building everything up,won't talk to anyone about his feelings which gets me mad.I know everyones different but he's really sulking at mo and I can do without it,he needs good kick up .  

BecciThanks for tips,hopefully i'll be ok tomorrow,don't think  helping 

Love Mel xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck t tester tomorrow

today was my test day and 16 post 3 day transfer it was not early and it was a clear blue normal


----------



## starfish3 (May 19, 2007)

Hello to all from New Zealand

Sneaking in 1 day early as will have medicated FET tomorrow in Australia but will have no computer access then. ANd so starts the s l o w 2WW with a whirlwind overnight expedition to Sydney... kinda glad I am going back to work straight away, hoping it will make the time pass quicker...

Good luck to all of you due to test shortly..
Cheers
Starfish3


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just thought I would pop my head in, I am testin Thursday.....  feel fine, very tired, and have bad indigestion...but with all the drugs in my body could mean anything...
Good luck to those testing today and over the coming few days I hope to see a few  over the next few days
Elaine XXXX


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all

Just to let you know af started to rear her ugly head this morning so I did a test and got a BFN.  Proper test date is tomorrow so not holding out much hope now.  Feeling a bit mixed up at the moment so going for a big cuddle with DH and DD all day today.  Will post properly soon.


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lottiesmum

Sending you lots of   . I would still test tomorrow if I were you. I am not holding out much hope either, I think a got a little bit of blood when I went to toilet this morning. Very depressed.

Helen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Keeks* ~ sending big hugs to you, do test on Wednesday though. Good luck hun 

*Lotties Mom* ~ have lots of hugs today and I really hope it turns around for you hun  

Loads of luck to *Eimer and Steeno* today    *Steeno* ~ did you test again?

*Helen* ~ sending you lots of hugs too  I love Joseph even though my fave got knocked out (Daniel) Good luck for tomorrow  

*Hi Tracey* ~ welcome to the thread 

*Starfish* ~ welcome to you too......good luck with your FET tomorrow. Have a fab time in Sydney too....lucky you 

*Hi Elaine* ~ you're testing the same day as Tracy (and a few others as well) Loads of luck hun  

*Hoopy and Kara* ~ sounding so good for both of you, looking forward to putting up BFPs for you both 

*Hi Amanda, Surfbint, Skyblue, Becci, Mel, Carrie, Kerry and Tracy* 

      

Have a good day everyone.....still raining but Oceans 11 is on tonight so we can spend the evening with Brad and George!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Morning girls

WEll i got a   this morning - gutted. what a great birthday present

guess i already knew but its hard seeing it staring at you. Im down but not out, we are going for another IUI so i will be back on here in a few weeks doing it all again and hopefully with a  better outcome.

good luck to everyone else

eimer


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Eimer, I'm so sorry 

So sorry this happened on your birthday too 

Look forward to having you back on here hun and have a Happy Birthday 

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Eimer,

I am so sorry, sending you lots of  . What a crap birthday present, IF sucks.

Try and enjoy your birthday anyone - spoil yourself.

Helen


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Eimer I'm so sorry hunny. What a terrible birthday present  
Lots of      to you and DH.

Noodlez.xx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

eimer, 

gutted for you, hun.  you time will come soon - 

try and stay positive and enjoy your birthday.

lots of love  and   

hoopy


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Eimer so sorry honey - can't believe you had this news on your birthday too !!
Happy birthday anyway darling and it's good to see you put down but not out - that's the spirit sweetheart.
Buy the most expensive birthday pressie you most possibly can - you deserve it.


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my flipping god - I have just done a test and it is a   . I can't believe it - I have tested a day early as well and it is a really strong line!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hands are still shaking typing this.

Good luck to any other testers      

Helen


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh Eimer I am so sorry to hear that........  and on your birthday too, rubbish.......  sending you a huge hug  

Helen   great news on your BFP.  So tell me, (cos I am totally analysing absolutely everything   ) what symptoms did you have??  I'm feeling absolutely nothing (apart from very sore (.)(.)) so am utterly convinced that is hasn't worked.  Only 6 more sleeps until I test.

Lots of love to everyone else,

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Well done Helen, so happy for you.

I tested again this morning and it was another   so i plucked up the courage to phone the clinic and tell them that i had tested early - they were so chuffed for me, got my scan booked for 12th June.

good luck to those testing soon!


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Helen thats briliant news. Made up for you hunny 
Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F66%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi Girls,  

Eimer - so sorry  .  what a rubbish birthday present, go spoil yourself today girl!
Helen & Hoopy - WOW what FAB news,  heres wishing you both a healthy pregnancy, enjoy it!

Well I'm still holding on in there, still got spotting which makes it 4 days now but it's still not full AF yet!  Going a bit mad and considering buying a test just to put my mind at rest it will be day 11 for me today - what do you think?

wishing you all loads of babydust and sticky vibes

amanda
x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Amanda - the correct answer is step away from the pee stick   

however - i tested on day 10 because i was useless with the mood swings.  the real question is when did you have your pregnyl shot if it was seems normal on here 1.5 days before ec - the a test should be quite accurate.

The thing to remember is even a neg at day 11 isn't definite so you aren't sure when you test early.

good luck honey


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

SKyblue,

I had absolutely no symptoms and was also convinced that it had not worked. I had AF cramps from day 10 onwards and sore (.)(.) from the start, which I am not sure if the medication is causing the sore (.)(.)

I am on  , thanks for all your support and nice messages.

Congrats again Hoopy.

Helen


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Hoopy
I know you're right i should wait ..........i think i will hold out for 1 more day.  
i have just realized i have my final exams 3 weeks today and with all thats been going on I am certainly not prepared! so it's time to hit the books today, god knows how I'm going to concentrate though!.  

Also i have to go back to work on Wednesday so at least i will have a day to pull myself together if i get a BFN,  fingers crossed that it is BFP eh?  (I'm nervous because I'm getting more positive despite the spotting)

Thanks girls for all your support  
once again Hoopy congrats you must be over the moon!
amanda
x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Amanda

I test on the 30th, so a day before you.  I had some spotting (really only when I wiped - sorry for the detail) on Saturday (Day 10), but this seems to be quite normal round about day 10 /11.  Hang on in there and I know it's difficult, but try not to test until your 'official' date.  Step away from the pee sticks - I'm sending the     round to your house right now.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

hello

just want to say a huge thanks to all your kind words, it really does help. It just wasnt my time but it was our first treatment so we will keep on going

Im phoning the clinic tomorrow so hopefully we can do back to back treatments and i will be back in here again to start the 2ww all over again

i sincerely want to congratulate everyone on their BFP's and wish everyone good luck in the future.

eimer x


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

EIMER

so sorry hunnie.......dont give up though i hope it works next time for you

take some time out
xx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Eimer so sorry hunny , look after yourself and DH lets hope all we BFN ladies meet really soon on a pregnancy thread     

Hoopy and Helen so chuffed for you ladies , enjoy the dream I'm so glad we are getting wonderful BFP's to balance sad tears with tears of joy.  Hope you both have really healthy and happy pregnancies         

Love and babydust to all 2ww's ......move away from the pee sticks!      

Siobhan x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news Eimer but it sounds like you are feeling positive for the future.  I remember after my BFN I was totally devastated.  Keep strong hunny.

Helen and Hoopy congratulations to you both.

I am on day 4 and havent really had any symptoms apart from feeling tired all the time.  I wish I had kept a diary last time so I could compare my symptoms!!

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, it's official test day for me today and it's a   , hurray. Off to the hospital now to see what they say.

Good luck to anyone testing soon.

Helen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Helen and Hoopy ~ congratulations!! Be very happy and healthy you two  

Amanda ~ try and hold out hun as long as you can......I know Thursday is going to be a good day for testers 

Eimer ~ looking forward to seeing you back here soon hun 

Take care all and much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Well BFN for us again!!!!

Really don't know where to go from here  

Burnie


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Aw Burnie hunny, I'm so sorry. Lots and lots of hugs        
Life is so cruel.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Burnie honey  you arent due to test until the same day as me are you? Thursday? Did the witch appear? Gawd damn awful AF! I am so very sorry

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Miss TC - Yes started spotting Saturday, Day 9, carried on sunday & Monday and full flow today. I am due to test Thursday

Good luck to all those due to test 

Burnie x


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

So sorry Burnie, sending you lots of    

Helen


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

I'm so sorry for all of u lovely ladies that have gotten a BFN, My heart and my love go out to u all.

I know its the 1st time I've been to this thread. But the 2ww is really doing my head in now   . I don't know if my embies are with me or not. I haven't had any spotting or af type pains. I know my boobies are sore tho but I'm putting that down to the cyclogest. I really think the men in white coats are just around the corner. I've lost count on how many time I pop to the loo a day, (tmi sorry).

I had to tell Dan to hide the pee sticks today, because I'm so tempted.

Hurry up the 1st of June.

Love to every1 else in the 2ww   

Love Jo xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Jo I know exactly how you feel, we test on the same day hun. I too am on constant knicker watch and going totally  

Not long now hun

Noodlez.xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Noodlez

Are u having any symptoms? I'm not sure if I should b feeling anything. I think I should have shares with Andrex   

Love Jo xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Been having AF pains from 10dpt but they could be anything. Trying not to analyse stuff and get my hopes up.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Jo Jo, please don't worry - i tested early as like you i had no spotting  at it was bFP.

So stay positive please !!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so sorry girls

mine is looking like an early loss and will have results on blood test at 430, i would of been 5 weekd today, woke bleeding to

gona try and get gp to go some mc test now


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Kara,

So sorry for you, what a horrible time you are having. Sending you and dh lots of    . You are in my thoughts.

Helen


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

So sorry Kara its such a cruel world!

Been having slight af pains today but nothing too drastic.  Feel a bit ropey too!!  Forgot just how hard this 2ww is!!

Had tiny tiny browny stain in my pants (sorry) could this be implantation bleed, I am only day four after et?

Kerry
xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hello

Ive just spoke to my clinic and im starting another IUI straight away. Start clomid tomorrow. so in a couple of weeks i will be back in here starting it all over again! please work this time!!!!!

Kara - Im so sorry for you, life is so cruel. Cant imagine how you are feeling. Im thinking of you 

Burnie - im really sorry  

eimer x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

early loss for me

gutted......


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

IM SO SORRY KARA..WHAT A HORRID TIME FOR YOU 

BURNIE HOPE YOUR OK HUNNIE..GOOD LUCK FOR NEXT TIME

LOOKS LIKE A FEW MORE BFP ARE SHOWING UP.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL
XX


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Hi everyone.  Went to the hospital today for my donor insemmination so as of now I am oficially on the 2ww.  Its my third attempt so far and i will find out on my birthday.  Feeling pretty nervous...

quick question by the way, still struggling with abbreviations despite the helpful list, could not figure out what TX stands for?

Look forward to getting to know you all...

Kehlan


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I might be wrong, but I believe tx stands for treatment.

Good luck with your 2ww.  I am now on day 5 and dont really have any symptoms.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## surfbint (May 11, 2007)

Hi Kerry
I'm on 2WW and testing same day as you.... am sooooo glad have this website to log into when feeling nervous... 
Well here's wishing us plenty of stickyness eh!
Tracey x


----------



## keeks (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi all,

Spoke to my nurse today in barbados and she was gutted that it didn't work.  Its definately over for me this time but have already worked out some unpaid leave for sept so I can go back out and have another go.

Feeling positive now I have put the wheels in motion again.

Good luck to all of you     

See you in the thread again sept with a bit of luck

Keeks xxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

So sorry to Keeks , Kara and Burnie   really hoping your dreams come true very soon   
Kerry could be implantation after day 4 .....depends on what stage your embies were, if they were older going in they will be at implantation stage sooner , good luck hun      

Siobhan x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

I've done something naughty and tested early, wish I hadn't now it was -tive. Feeling really sh*tty now.  

Love Jo xx


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

all,

Thought I would join you as I'm on day 5 of the 2WW and am already going slowly mad so thought I'd find people in the same position as me... 

Jo - you've still got 2 days to go and it could change so hang on in there  

Lots of   and  to you all!

J x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Still no symptoms really.  Slight af pains but not too concerned, boobs little bit sore but nothing major.  Still really tired though oh and constipated!!!

My DR has told me that I cant do HPT and have to go in and have bloods done.  Does anyone know of any reason why I cant do HPT will it give me an incorrect result?  It seems like lots of you are doing your own tests??

Kerry
xxx


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Kerry

You're testing the same day as me!!  

I don't have any real symptoms either - slight AF pains too (dried apricots are good for movement of the bowels though...)

My clinic gave me a HPT and haven't mentioned bloods at all, I don't understand why you can't do HPT though - sorry!

J x


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

I got my      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are absolutely over the moon - this is our 1st IVF and we truly feel blessed.

Thanks SOOOO much for your never ending support and encouragement - I don't think I could've got through it without you ladies.

Love to you all Carrie XX


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Carrie wonderful news and you waited til the right day to test.

so happy for you.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just whizzing by to congratulate Carrie

Kerry- HPT vs bloods is a clinic choice.  Lots of clinics prefer bloods (and many keep checking them) because it gives a better indication of chemical pregnancy and even ectopic possibilities etc.  Many people I know have done hpts prior to bloodwork to prepare themselves for the result of the bloods.  I personally didnt this time (although my last clinic was an HPT clinic) though preferring to wait for the bloods.  They cant stop you home testing but would need you to go in for bloods whatever the result.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well done Carrie I am really pleased for you.

Not sure what to do about the HPT will have to discuss it with DH.


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Carrie,

Congratulations on your     . That is fantastic news, you must be on  .

Well done you.

Helen


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

congrats carrie.

enjoy the next 8 months

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Well done Carrie, I am happy for you.

In the meantime, the next thrilling installment of "Swimmers"  Will our intrepid sperm find their way to the lonely egg - or will they get lost and stop off at the nearest pub for a pint...?  Stay tuned!

Its been one day and as you can see I am already certifiably mad!

Kehlan


----------



## JulietH (Apr 21, 2007)

Carrie - what excellent news  - I'm soooo pleased for you!  

J x


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello Ladies!!

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am a 2ww'er, test date 8th June. Have not done anything at all since ET on Sunday, just been resting, watching telly, reading books, eating, listening to my hypno-CD's and having friends over!!! Starting to get a bit bored but definitely NOT missing work!!  

I feel constipated (I hope straining on the loo does not push the embies out - sorry tmi!  ) and get mild sharp pains in my lower tummy, otherwise I have no other symptoms. I am taking 2 Clexane injections daily and one Gestone injection. I also take Aspirin and Ritodrine.

I decided not to write a diary this time as didn't want to spend too much time at the computer. Zita West says "even just sitting at your desk or driving a car restricts the flow of qi to your abdomen; lying down flat or in a semi-recumbent position for some part of the day is better." I've been in a (semi-)recumbent position most of the day!!!   

I wish loads of luck and   to all of you!
Love
minttuw
x


----------



## pianoplayer (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all
I'm new to this thread - on 2nd ivf. am in 2 ww - test date 6th june.
am at work (hoping noone sees this webpage!)

am a bit concerned reading last comment re: restricting blood flow by sitting down- that's all i have been doing!! i thought stopping exercise was a bit deal.....
now am a bit concerned, but trying to stay positive 

i thought if i would stay at home i would go mad all week! is anyone else at work?

good luck to all you ladies
pp
xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I am also at work chick but I only do 8 - 12 Monday to Friday (if you can call that work) but I am sitting at a desk all of the time so that cant be good.  Going to go and have a lie down now!!


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals today - feeling a bit bleak  

Been having AF pains since yesterday afternoon and brown-ish (sorry if tmi) spotting since last night.  It's day 10 for me today and this is exactly when I started to get spotting on my first 2 FETs (though this was fresh ET but nonetheless).  Totally fearing the worst.  Trying my best to retain a PMA but it's not easy.   

Sorry for the me post.

Love to everyone.  Congrats to the BFPs so great to read about these as gives us all so much hope.  Much love and hugs to the BFNs and others struggling with the 2ww sending you loads of   .  This IF lark is such a roller-coaster eh?

Bye for now.

Skyblue x x x


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Skyblue,

Dont feel low this could be a good sign and be implanting! Keep your chin up and prepare for your test youve almost made it hun.

Thoughts are with you sending lots of baby dust Becci xxx


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Pianoplayer and kjones - I really don't want to alarm you for not being able to lie down all day!!! I am sure there are a lot of women who work during the 2ww and get a BFP. Try to rest after work, put your feet up and make your DH cook meals or get takeaway and get plenty of early nights. I myself am going to work next week, just wanted to take this week really easy, and the comment from Zita West's book suited me brilliantly! (Btw, flow of qi is not the same as blood flow. Qi is the body's vital energy that can often get blocked.) 

Pls do stay positive    and do not feel guilty for working. It's better to stay sane at work than go mad when doing nothing at home!!  

Good luck!!
minttuw'
x

P.S. And I am an old lady so I need a lot of rest.....


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Becci - have sent you bubbles for such kind words !!

Skyblue x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Burnie* ~ hun, i'm so sorry to see your news.....look after yourself. Many hugs 

*Kara* ~ very sorry for your loss.......so unfair 

*Keeks*  so sorry for your BFN....take care xx

*Hi Kehlan* and welcome to the thread......what day do you test hun? Tx is treatment......shout if you need any more help 

*Juliet* ~ hi to you too......glad you came to join the general loopiness here. Loads of luck  

*Minttuw and PP* ~ hi, welcome to you both too 

*Kerry* ~ I guess your doc just prefers to do bloods  Sure it's no problem if you want to do a HPT though (just not early  )

*Skyblue* (((((hugs)))))

*Jo jo* ~ aw you tested too early......ignore the peestick!

*Carrie* ~ congratulations....really wonderful news. So pleased for you hun 

HUGE luck to everyone testing tomorrow       

Take care everyone......much love and luck to all of you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Oi Skyblue i'll not have such talk - sort it out luv

you be fine - i'm sending you all the    in the world.

good luck hunny we are with you all the way.


----------



## Carrie Grant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for the congratulations on our     - I'm still trying to take it in.

SKYBLUE - Don't worry too much (I know it's easier said than done).  I also had a bleed on day 10, and I got a BFP today.  They have said that this is common around day 10 / 11 and can actually be a good sign.

I'm here is you need to talk.

Love - Carrie XX


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks Carrie, Hoopy and Lizzy - really appreciate that.

You guys are the best !

Skyblue x x x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I should start my period on tuesday 12th June, the day before my birthday, so if nothing happens I will take it as a good sign and test on my actual birthday.

to be honest, I am worried about work at the moment.  My bossses try to understand but since she - in fact all my bosses - get pregnant so easily, its hard trying to explain the situation to them, that I can't do the lifting any more and alot of the other things they routinely expect me to do.

they've been hassling me about training and stuff recently and to be honest, I really don't need it - the hassle that is, under other circumstances I would kill for the training but I can't cope with the added stress and I can't make them understand that.

I'm already in trouble because I did not go back to work after my treatment yesterday but to be honest, my job tires me out and I couldnt cope with it.  I don't work Wednesdays anyway so will be going back tomorrow.  Unfortunately I have to work as I can't manage without the money.

Never mind, sorry to moan. I try to cheer myself up with silly stories about what my sperm are up to and willing them to do their job!

found a rose quartz pendant in my jewellery box that I have had for years and forgot about so have started wearing it, figured it can't do any harm.

Really hope I get preggy soon because I don't know how many more times I can cope with this. (Hmm, looks like mood swings might be another symptom, I was fine earlier)

Kehlan


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

kehlan

cant you get signed off from work so you can chill out as your job sounds too stressful.

x
good luck to you anyhow xx


----------



## amanda1 (May 19, 2007)

Hi everyone
Computer crashed at home so this is a quickie from work!  just wanted you to know that we got a   yesterday and again this morning.  OMG!!!!! We are over the moon!  i broke my heart last Friday when i began to bleed and convinced myself it was all over, so girls please don't give up.

must go before i get caught!  Good luck to everyone else testing today    

Love, luck and babydust to everyone  
Amanda
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just dropping by to congratulate amanda!  Way to go....welcome to the next bit of madness.

Good luck to anyone testing today. x


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been naughty today and tested a day early........... got a   Result came up right away. Still can't believe it!!!!


Noodlez.xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

Congrats honey welcome to the next round of madness.


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

Carrie, Amanda & Noodlez - Congratulations on your      

Didsy xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Amanda and Noodlz - OMG, congrats on the   , so happy for you both.   

Helen


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Amanda and Noodlez ~ fabulous fabulous fabulous


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly]

To all u girls with  Hope u have a very happy and healthy 8 months

I've tested again this morning and yet again another negative  Been out and bought more hpt's, need to buy shares in them  still trying to laugh, doesn't always work though.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Jo I'm really sorry about your news hunny     


Noodlez.xx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi

I have the embryo transfer tommorrow - 1st June 07, so guess I would have to test 2 weeks later on the 15th June 07

Yesterday on egg collection they collected 6 eggs and 3 eggs fertilised. The best two embryos they will put back tommorrow I am naming them Hope and Faith. My one (hopefully) frozen embryo I will be naming miracle.

Please add me to your list on the 2ww

Thankyou

Sonia x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


    Well I think its all over for me,had af pains all day & my (.)(.) have been hurting!!!

      now on day 13,but my Hospital tell me to wait for 3 week    to test.

      this is my 3rd IUI,when the af pains started in work I burst into tears!!



      Congratulations Amanda & Noodlez on   

      
      Take care 

      Francine xx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Francine please don't start worrying hunny. I got AF pains on day 10 and they were really strong. Was absolutely convinced that AF was coming.


Noodlez.xx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

francine,

noodlez is spot on i had exactly the same as you and got a bfp, just like noodlez.

sore boobs too, honestly you just can't tell until test day - pregnancy pains and af are sooooooo bloody similar,  just another reason why IF sucks.

good luck, babe


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Amanda & Noodlez,

Well done both of you on your BFP's!!!!!!!

Francine, I had cramps from day 10 of ET and still getting them now!! I got a BFP and was naughty as i tested on day 12 & 13 after et!!  Got my scan on 18th june this second part of the wait is doing my head in as much as the 2ww from ec!!

Good luck and get loads of bed rest. I found if i led in bed with a pillow raising my legs helps ease the cramps and they tend to go away.

Becci xxxx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Francine,

Just want to add to what the other girls said, I got AF pains from day 10 and sore (.)(.),  and got a BFP. I also thought things had not worked. Hang in there girl. Is there a reason that your clinic ask you to test at 3 weeks, when I had IUI I tested at 2 weeks past insemination.

Just a quick question - my AF pains had settled and now they seem to be back today and yesterday (day 15 & 16). Also had slight spotting today and yesterday - anyone else experiencing the same after  . I know you girls always give me good advice.

    to everyone on 2ww.

Helen


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

YAY !   Amanda and Noodlez - absolutely fantastic news on your   - it is so great to hear about this news - give us all so much hope.

Thanks everyone for all of your advice re spotting.  Still happening and I thought it was getting worse (ie fresher blood, sorry if tmi) earlier today but pretty much the same status......  Still trying to remain positive as still have 3 days until test day- especially after reading some of your stories re spotting and bleeding from day 10 - but hey, we'll soon see  

Lots of love to everyone else - hang on in there my lovelies !!

Skyblue x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Carrie, Amanda & Noodlez* ~ Huge congratulations on your 

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97350.0


----------

